# Biggest tarantula keeping pet peeve?



## Tenevanica (Aug 11, 2017)

What's your biggest pet peeve you commonly see in the world of arachnoculture? Something that irritates you, but you still see it incredibly often? Now, I'm talking about little annoyances that really don't matter that much. Not husbandry errors that could result in dead spiders. So for example, things like "I hate it when people use those tacky human skull ornaments as hides." As opposed to "I hate it when people use red heating bulbs." Serious husbandry mistakes are for another thread.

One of my biggest ones is seeing people use common names along with scientific names on boards like these. For example "This is my Grammostola pulchripes (Chaco Golden Knee) names Rosco!" Like, why are you using common names if you know the scientific name? No serious keeper uses common names! Also, I hate it when people don't write scientific binomials correctly. Only the genus name is capitalized! The species name is never capitalized! And, can you please write out the full genus at least once? A while back I was trying to figure out what a _C. elegans _was and I could only find info on a round worm! If they had simply written out Cyriocosmus it would've saved me so much time! Finally, the last one is minor, a scientific name should be italicized or underlined. I get why you wouldn't do this for conveniences sake on a forum, but it will makes me twitch a slight bit...

So, what are your little pet peeves you see all the time?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1 | Funny 1 | Lollipop 3


----------



## miss moxie (Aug 11, 2017)

New people who come here, ask for advice, you give them sound advice, and then they begin to argue with you.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 15 | Funny 4 | Love 1 | Award 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Tenevanica (Aug 11, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> New people who come here, ask for advice, you give them sound advice, and then they begin to argue with you.


Ah, I see this all the time. Though, was our old friend cpenno in mind here?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6 | Lollipop 1


----------



## carterxwr (Aug 11, 2017)

Water dishes with sponges! Useless and expensive.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## miss moxie (Aug 11, 2017)

Tenevanica said:


> Ah, I see this all the time. Though, was our old friend cpenno in mind here?


A smidge, but honestly it happens so frequently that even without the disaster bomb yesterday this would still have been my answer.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Aug 11, 2017)

I hate the 'Look what I have' mentality. 

Ps.  I hate nit-picking

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 2


----------



## basin79 (Aug 11, 2017)

Personally I absolutely detest the elitism of some tarantula keepers. Yes scientific names are better to nail down the species but new keepers might not know them or are learning them.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 20 | Award 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Tenevanica (Aug 11, 2017)

KezyGLA said:


> Ps.  I hate nit-picking


That wasn't directed at me, was it?  That's why I called my annoyances with the specifics of binomials pet peeves rather than problems. It's really not that important. I rarely, if ever, correct a person on that, I just push it off and move on. I have OCD tendencies, which I think contributes to my need for everything to be done the official "just so" way.

Reactions: Sad 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Aug 11, 2017)

Tenevanica said:


> That wasn't directed at me, was it?  That's why I called my annoyances with the specifics of binomials pet peeves rather than problems. It's really not that important. I rarely, if ever, correct a person on that, I just push it off and move on. I have OCD tendencies, which I think contributes to my need for everything to be done the official "just so" way.


Yeah, I could tell you were on the spectrum somewhere.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Leila (Aug 11, 2017)

I absolutely cannot stand when people type paragraphs without utilizing periods and commas somewhat properly. I'm not saying that every sentence should be grammatically correct; but for the love of heck, some folks could _try.
_
An example of what I hate:
The cat jumped onto the kitchen counter, it chewed open the plastic covering the bread, can you believe my cat did that, what a lunatic, I think I need to buy a new loaf of bread now, I put the cat outside, my dog now feels entitled to a slice of bread too,



Edit: I realize my pet peeve does not *directly* pertain to the keeping of tarantulas; however, my complaint still stands.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Funny 3 | Love 2 | Lollipop 2


----------



## KezyGLA (Aug 11, 2017)

Where are the lollipops??!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lollipop 10


----------



## basin79 (Aug 11, 2017)

Leila said:


> I absolutely cannot stand when people type paragraphs without utilizing periods and commas somewhat properly. I'm not saying that every sentence should be grammatically correct; but for the love of heck, some folks could _try.
> _
> An example of what I hate:
> The cat jumped onto the kitchen counter, it chewed open the plastic covering the bread, can you believe my cat did that, what a lunatic, I think I need to buy a new loaf of bread now, I put the cat outside, my dog now feels entitled to a slice of bread too,


Utilising.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 5 | Lollipop 1


----------



## miss moxie (Aug 11, 2017)

KezyGLA said:


> I hate the 'Look what I have' mentality.
> 
> Ps.  I hate nit-picking


Right there is a difference between "Look at my new tarantula I'm so excited!" and "Look at this rare tarantula that I have and you will never have it because I am better than you and sneeze gold."

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Mojo288 (Aug 11, 2017)

Leila said:


> An example of what I hate:
> The cat jumped onto the kitchen counter, it chewed open the plastic covering the bread, can you believe my cat did that, what a lunatic, I think I need to buy a new loaf of bread now, I put the cat outside, my dog now feels entitled to a slice of bread too,


The only thing i see wrong there is the lack of full stop at the end....

Unnecessary handling, or feeding vertebrates because its cool....

Reactions: Agree 4 | Lollipop 2


----------



## miss moxie (Aug 11, 2017)

basin79 said:


> Utilising.


Don't let @KezyGLA see you nitpicking!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## KezyGLA (Aug 11, 2017)

Ahhh that's much better


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 11, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> New people who come here, ask for advice, you give them sound advice, and then they begin to argue with you.


Nooooo, they are funny, but only when the 'rage meter' skyrocket like Wall Street

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Leila (Aug 11, 2017)

basin79 said:


> Utilising.


Either form of the word can be used, love. 

@Mojo288, I disagree. Lol. The example I gave had far more than one error.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 11, 2017)

Leila said:


> I absolutely cannot stand when people type paragraphs without utilizing periods and commas somewhat properly. I'm not saying that every sentence should be grammatically correct; but for the love of heck, some folks could _try._


True! 

Happened that I've read crap written by American/English people (ah ah) with a lack of grammar that not even Leatherface after his annual "Texas VS Oklahoma" chili contest

Reactions: Funny 2 | Award 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 11, 2017)

Tenevanica said:


> Finally, the last one is minor, a scientific name should be italicized


That's incredible... people are virtually lazy enough for avoid like plague that freaking "_I_" everyone can view, just above, second from left.

For that writing _Grammostola rosea_ is indeed quite an 'Herculean' struggle than just writing Grammostola rosea.

Mah

Reactions: Funny 3 | Lollipop 1


----------



## basin79 (Aug 11, 2017)

Leila said:


> Either form of the word can be used, love.
> 
> @Mojo288, I disagree. Lol. The example I gave had far more than one error.


Maybe. But only one is right.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Aug 11, 2017)

Keepers that jump into the hobby and buy 50+ spider in a month.

Deaths without a clear cause is probably the most annoying thing, buy fortunately rare.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## basin79 (Aug 11, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> Keepers that jump into the hobby and buy 50+ spider in a month.
> 
> Deaths without a clear cause is probably the most annoying thing, buy fortunately rare.


You've also got those who buy 5 little slings who then buy 10 more without thinking about the same 15 adult tarantulas take up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## JoshDM020 (Aug 11, 2017)

Leila said:


> I disagree. Lol. The example I gave had far more than one error.


I think he was referring to old-school morse code telegrams. 

Id have to agree with newbies that ask a question and argue with a good answer. If you know the answer, whyd you ask? 
Doesnt even have to happen to ME. I see it happen to OTHER people and it bugs the fire out of me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## nicodimus22 (Aug 11, 2017)

The deathmatch people on youtube that throw various animals into a box with a tarantula to see who would win a fight to the death. These people are mentally ill, and are likely developing serial killers who are warming up for killing people.

Reactions: Agree 11 | Funny 1


----------



## campj (Aug 11, 2017)

People belting out advice that they've read on Arachnoboards but have little to no firsthand experience with whatever they're giving advice on. I hate that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 8 | Funny 3 | Award 3


----------



## Paul1126 (Aug 11, 2017)

Tenevanica said:


> Only the genus name is capitalized! The species name is never capitalized


Guilty of this but then again I type on a phone and my fat fingers always do mistakes.

Reactions: Lollipop 2


----------



## Rowdy Hotel (Aug 11, 2017)

campj said:


> People belting out advice that they've read on Arachnoboards but have little to no firsthand experience with whatever they're giving advice on. I hate that.


This. People giving advice they are not qualified to give.

If I had to think of another it would be the  anthropomorphism that goes on with tarantulas or their other animals.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## KezyGLA (Aug 11, 2017)

'Cross-breeding' discussions

Reactions: Agree 6 | Sad 1


----------



## Matoutou (Aug 11, 2017)

nicodimus22 said:


> The deathmatch people on youtube that throw various animals into a box with a tarantula to see who would win a fight to the death. These people are mentally ill, and are likely developing serial killers who are warming up for killing people.


I love my tarantulas, yet I'm far more disturbed by dog fights. The Japanese bug fights annoy me but they don't break my heart.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Mojo288 (Aug 11, 2017)

Leila said:


> Either form of the word can be used, love.
> 
> @Mojo288, I disagree. Lol. The example I gave had far more than one error.


@Leila I didn't mean to say it didn't have errors lol, just that I couldn't see them , i use run-on sentences ALL the time lol hence the embarrassed face .

Im pretty sure this counts as one too...

Reactions: Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## Lunitar (Aug 11, 2017)

campj said:


> People belting out advice that they've read on Arachnoboards but have little to no firsthand experience with whatever they're giving advice on. I hate that.


This is #1 for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ellenantula (Aug 11, 2017)

Tenevanica said:


> What's your biggest pet peeve you commonly see in the world of arachnoculture? ... For example "This is my Grammostola pulchripes (Chaco Golden Knee) names Rosco!" Like, why are you using common names if you know the scientific name? No serious keeper uses common names!


I know what you mean, Hagrid, my Grammostola _pulchripes_ (chaco golden knee tarantula) is my biggest pet peeve -- he will use his fat rump to drag in substrate to write messages; like 'need water' (guessing?) -- but he can't spell! (wail)  How am I supposed to be sure what 'Nede watr' means???  Frankly, I'm not refilling anything until you ask me properly.  A 'please' wouldn't hurt either.



Tenevanica said:


> So, what are your little pet peeves you see all the time?


Newbies who post multiple new threads on basically the same T with the same problem ... why not update original thread? 
Better: newbies who don't check the boards before creating a new thread -- and we've all just covered the exact same question -- 8 threads lower on the same forum page.

Also, newbies who want you to do all the research for them.  Who buys a pet without researching first?  99/100 we can find a completely relevant thread that would have answered all their questions.

Finally -- "My T moulted" -- we have a thread for that already -- we don't need individual threads unless something is special/went wrong with moult.

I am working on my tolerance. Honest.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 3 | Love 1 | Award 1


----------



## truecreature (Aug 11, 2017)

Hmm there honestly aren't very many things about the invert hobby that bother me (reptiles on the other hand...). Though it is irritating when there are people who think owning tarantulas makes them all edgy and bad*** and they try to show off by doing things like letting their Brachy crawl over their face. You don't look tough, just dumb. And you're going to be very itchy very soon.

Also bothers me when some keepers look down on those of us who choose to give our spiders names, as if we're somehow stupid or childish for doing so. I like to name my pets, that's just how it is. My bearded dragon and blue tongue skink don't recognize their names either, but nobody ever criticizes the practice of naming lizards.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 9 | Funny 1


----------



## ShyDragoness (Aug 11, 2017)

Its not really keepers that annoy me, more people when they find out you have T's. The questions never end.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Lollipop 1


----------



## 14pokies (Aug 11, 2017)

We haven't found a species that is built and coloured like a Poec or a Psalmo that's the size of a capuchin monkey..

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Ellenantula (Aug 11, 2017)

ShyDragoness said:


> Its not really keepers that annoy me, more people when they find out you have T's. The questions never end.


Nice when people show a positive interest though.  Other than T boards, most people reply with "Oh, I'd have to burn down my house" or "I'd by some Raid" etc..

The hate is real.  And like most hate, it comes from ignorance.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Disagree 1


----------



## Rowdy Hotel (Aug 11, 2017)

Ellenantula said:


> Nice when people show a positive interest though.  Other than T boards, most people reply with "Oh, I'd have to burn down my house" or "I'd by some Raid" etc..
> 
> The hate is real.  And like most hate, it comes from ignorance.


Their hate may not be solely from ignorance. According to some, a fear of spiders may be a "functionally distinct set of adaptive responses which have been selected for during the evolutionary history of the human species."

This suggests it could be an adaptive fear and an instinct and doesn't solely stem from ignorance. Let's face it, there are A LOT of arachnophobes out there!

This is actually what I tell people when they found out I keep spiders and when they tell me they're afraid of them. It also helps some of them overcome their fear knowing they may have been born with it and can be irrational.

I recently had an outing at work and we had to tell a group something interesting about ourselves and I happened to mention I have many tarantulas. My boss and others were somewhat incredulous, however, they were more blown away when another coworker said they own 200 pairs of sneakers and is one of those "sneaker-heads" which put a smile on my face. Clearly they think he is more crazy than I.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Ellenantula (Aug 11, 2017)

Rowdy Hotel said:


> According to some, a fear of spiders may be a "functionally distinct set of adaptive responses which have been selected for during the evolutionary history of the human species."


Yes, your quote was by Graham Davey at City University London who completed a study on arachnophobia with 118 test subjects (students) back in 1991.

We get these debates from time to time here on arachnophobia: nature vs nurture.  Good people weigh in on both sides of discussion.

But I was actually referring more the hate in making such a remark to someone who shares they keep Ts as a hobby.
I may not care for some pets others keep; but I don't suggest killing their pets or burning down a home.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Rittdk01 (Aug 11, 2017)

People being annoyed that newbies use common names.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 11, 2017)

ShyDragoness said:


> Its not really keepers that annoy me, more people when they find out you have T's. The questions never end.


I've solved that never ending question issue years ago only saying: "Allah ordered me to keep T's"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Walker253 (Aug 11, 2017)

The term "Bird Eater"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6 | Funny 3 | Award 1


----------



## 0311usmc (Aug 11, 2017)

I just bought a tarantula, I just barely rehoused it and tried feeding it a cricket. It wanted nothing to do with the cricket. Should I put it in an ICU? 

What should my next tarantula be?

I just bought my first tarantula. What temp should I keep it at? What and how often should I feed it? Can I keep it in this type of enclosure?

These are my pet peeves.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Ellenantula (Aug 11, 2017)

ICUs, rosie won't eat, I flipped my T 'cuz it was on its back, what T should I get next, what should I name my new T.

(Ack -- cross-posted)

I'll add "what humidity -- my hygrometer says 70%"

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## 0311usmc (Aug 11, 2017)

We


Ellenantula said:


> ICUs, rosie won't eat, I flipped my T 'cuz it was on its back, what T should I get next, what should I namso
> 
> (Ack -- cross-posted)
> 
> I'll add "what humidity -- my hygrometer says 70%"


We practically pos


Ellenantula said:


> ICUs, rosie won't eat, I flipped my T 'cuz it was on its back, what T should I get next, what should I name my new T.
> 
> (Ack -- cross-posted)
> 
> I'll add "what humidity -- my hygrometer says 70%"


We practically posted the same thing at the same time. My fortune cookie from last nights dinner wasnt messing around when it told me I will meet someone of the opposite sex who is just like me. Heck you even have an obt as profile picture.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 11, 2017)

Walker253 said:


> The term "Bird Eater"


Ah ah, you know, I have reasons to believe that we need to blame Maria Sybilla Merian for that. Once in Suriname, she spotted a huge spider (keep in mind the average Europeans spiders size standards) and called said spider _Avicularia_.

Happens that in Latin _Avicularia _means 'birdeater' from _avi_ = birds and _cularia _= eater

Eventually, while _Avicularia _remained the name of a genus of arboreal _Theraphosidae_, the whole "birdeater" stuff, back then, spread like a virus.

I think that_ nell'anno domini_ 2017, that silly nickname needs to disappear and btw... why only related with spiders since in the first trailer park behind the corner I bet there's plenty of two legged 'birdeaters' asking $20 for buy crack

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## EmilzHernandez (Aug 11, 2017)

When people handle OW's for sure. I also hate it  when people disregard advice about the "best starter" and then get something they are absolutely not ready for. A week later, they blame everyone for its death. I also get so irritated when people want a tarantula to show off to their friends, disregarding the fact it's a living organism. T's are not for bragging rights.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Rowdy Hotel (Aug 11, 2017)

T


Ellenantula said:


> Yes, your quote was by Graham Davey at City University London who completed a study on arachnophobia with 118 test subjects (students) back in 1991.
> 
> We get these debates from time to time here on arachnophobia: nature vs nurture.  Good people weigh in on both sides of discussion.
> 
> ...


Thank you for giving proper credit for the quote. I forgot to do so.


----------



## MissHarlen (Aug 11, 2017)

TBH the way Tom Moran says "Poecilotheria"

Edit: Also when people ask me if I defang my tarantulas

And when people ask if my tarantulas are poisonous like I know the terms poisonous and venomous are often used interchangeably but I have a very hard time not responding with "well I don't know if they're poisonous, I've never tried eating one."

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## AphonopelmaTX (Aug 12, 2017)

Several things concerning identification including but not limited to: obvious misidentifications, a lack of desire to learn how to properly identify, spiders that are consistently referred to as belonging to a genus when there is freely available evidence that it belongs to another, identifications based on color or pattern, and the list goes on.  One thing in particular is the general impression I get that hardly anyone realizes how hard and time consuming it is to properly identify a tarantula or any spider.  Oh and the misconception that the shape of the spermatheca is always the species defining character. 

These annoyances also satisfy the condition of "little annoyances that really don't matter that much" because really, proper identification doesn't really matter that much unless one just want to keep tarantulas as pets.  It matters a whole lot though if one is working on the conservation of tarantulas part of which would be to keep them out of the pet trade!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Aug 12, 2017)

MissHarlen said:


> TBH the way Tom Moran says "Poecilotheria"
> 
> Edit: Also when people ask me if I defang my tarantulas
> 
> And when people ask if my tarantulas are poisonous like I know the terms poisonous and venomous are often used interchangeably but I have a very hard time not responding with "well I don't know if they're poisonous, I've never tried eating one."


Better than poke-lo-theria. 

When people pronounce Psalmopoeus, 
sal-mo-mope-e-us. 

Also, how some of the biggest faces of the hobby are poor keepers.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## spotropaicsav (Aug 12, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> Right there is a difference between "Look at my new tarantula I'm so excited!" and "Look at this rare tarantula that I have and you will never have it because I am better than you and sneeze gold."


You mean you only sneeze gold

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## OliverWhatever (Aug 12, 2017)

MissHarlen said:


> TBH the way Tom Moran says "Poecilotheria"


Isn't that more accurate than the way most people pronounce it?

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## MissHarlen (Aug 12, 2017)

OliverWhatever said:


> Isn't that more accurate than the way most people pronounce it?


I mean maybe. I tend to pronounce Latin names with more classic latin pronunciation so I say Poe-kilo-theria because in classic Latin the c never makes an s sound.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## boina (Aug 12, 2017)

Mite phobia.

As in: there's a mite in my spiders enclosure! I immediately need to clean and sterilize everything!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Award 1


----------



## Tenevanica (Aug 12, 2017)

MissHarlen said:


> TBH the way Tom Moran says "Poecilotheria"
> 
> Edit: Also when people ask me if I defang my tarantulas
> 
> And when people ask if my tarantulas are poisonous like I know the terms poisonous and venomous are often used interchangeably but I have a very hard time not responding with "well I don't know if they're poisonous, I've never tried eating one."


I hate the poison and venom thing too, but I'm sorry to say that Tom has the correct pronunciation. I pronounce it that way too, so do the entomologists as my university, and every other time a "oe" is used in a Latin* word it's pronounced as "ee." (Think "coelom" or "_Coelocanth."_)

*Scientific Latin that is, Church Latin is a bit different.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 12, 2017)

boina said:


> Mite phobia.
> 
> As in: there's a mite in my spiders enclosure! I immediately need to clean and sterilize everything!


Autoclave! Autoclave!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Patherophis (Aug 12, 2017)

MissHarlen said:


> in classic Latin the c never makes an s sound.


Yep, but that is classical Latin. Zoological nomenclature does not belong to classical Latin, but to new Latin, in which c never stays /k/ in front of e, i, ae and oe, but changes into /ts/, /s/ or /ch/ according to lokal form.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 12, 2017)

Patherophis said:


> Yep, but that is classical Latin. Zoological nomenclature does not belong to classical Latin, but to new Latin, in which c never stays /k/ in front of a, e, i, ae and oe, but changes into /ts/, /s/ or /ch/ according to lokal form.


New Latin is basically Italian :-s

That's why we sound so badass cool when we spell T's scientific names correctly and easy while Americans sounds kinda Michael Myers in front of the 'brain doctor'

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## mconnachan (Aug 12, 2017)

Tenevanica said:


> Ah, I see this all the time. Though, was our old friend cpenno in mind here?


That really did make me LOL....FFS

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## nicodimus22 (Aug 12, 2017)

campj said:


> People belting out advice that they've read on Arachnoboards but have little to no firsthand experience with whatever they're giving advice on. I hate that.


You can hate it if you want, but good advice _is_ good advice. If I tell you to put that new A. avic sling in a vertical enclosure with tons of cross ventilation, a water dish, dry substrate, a piece of cork bark to climb on, and some fake plants for webbing points, the advice is equally good whether I have done that myself or not. You can retain lots of accurate information during the course of research that can be helpful to others, whether or not you've personally done it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 11 | Disagree 1 | Award 2


----------



## Patherophis (Aug 12, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> New Latin is basically Italian :-s


Sometimes I wish this to be true in case of grammar.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## mconnachan (Aug 12, 2017)

When new - er members post a question regarding problems with their spider or enclosure and don't post pictures, what is it with these fizz-wombles, do they expect us to see what they can through telepathy!

Common names, they piss me off, especially when they have written the scientific name first!

Grammar - their, they're and there. It's not even hard to know which means witch! LOL

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 12, 2017)

Patherophis said:


> Sometimes I wish this to be true in case of grammar.


Please respect for the language of Padre Dante, the '_Sommo Poeta_'. I mean Dante Alighieri, not 'Dante' of 'Devil May Cry' u_u

Oh yes, D'Annunzio also.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## boina (Aug 12, 2017)

Tenevanica said:


> and every other time a "oe" is used in a Latin* word it's pronounced as "ee."


In English speaking countries, yes, and in some others, too, but not in languages that actually have the oe sound in their native language (German, Dutch, Scandinavian languages). I mean why would I pronounce that ee if I can just pronounce it oe??

English scientific Latin is used in English speaking countries, but not in all countries, because it's _English_ scientific Latin.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## mconnachan (Aug 12, 2017)

boina said:


> In English speaking countries, yes, and in some others, too, but not in languages that actually have the oe sound in their native language (German, Dutch, Scandinavian languages). I mean why would I pronounce that ee if I can just pronounce it oe??
> 
> English scientific Latin is used in English speaking countries, but not in all countries, because it's _English_ scientific Latin.


I wish there was a "confused" emoji - this post has sent me 'round the bend, so it would be pronounced Pees-o-literia - that reminds me of the way petkokc from The Dark Den pronounces it, he says;
Pets-o-literia - haha maybe he's right, who really knows for sure, 100% certain, I pronounce it
Poke-litheria - haha let's stick to Pokie, that's much better.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 12, 2017)

mconnachan said:


> I wish there was a "confused" emoji - this post has sent me 'round the bend, so it would be pronounced Pees-o-literia - that reminds me of the way petkokc from The Dark Den pronounces it, he say
> Pets-o-literia - haha maybe he's right, who really knows for sure, 100% certain, I pronounce it
> Poke-litheria - haha let's stick to Pokie, that's much better.


You don't have the idea of the laughs we had/have here in Italy when we hear '_Poecilotheria_' spelled by English speaking people... ain't joking, we talked in Italian forums about that

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## mconnachan (Aug 12, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> You don't have the idea of the laughs we had/have here in Italy when we hear '_Poecilotheria_' spelled by English speaking people... ain't joking, we talked in Italian forums about that


If you would be so kind, could you tell me how it is supposed to be pronounced, kind sir....as you can see this is all in my best England. LOL

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 12, 2017)

mconnachan said:


> If you would be so kind, could you tell me how it is supposed to be pronounced, kind sir....as you can see this is all in my best England. LOL


No 

First because you aren't from England but from _Alba _ this is very important to point out for me... once I was in lovely Wales and a farmer said to me "Aren't you a stranger..." and me "well, yes, I'm Italian" and him "No, I mean... you are not from England, that's fine" 

Second because I'm lazy (I'm reaching my 40, it's normal) third because I'm already here delivering "Extreme Wisdom" for free, so that would be asking too much

Reactions: Lollipop 3


----------



## Patherophis (Aug 12, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> You don't have the idea of the laughs we had/have here in Italy when we hear '_Poecilotheria_' spelled by English speaking people... ain't joking, we talked in Italian forums about that


Is it pechiloteria in Italy?


----------



## miss moxie (Aug 12, 2017)

I've always pronounced it Po-ech-ih-low-there-ee-uh


----------



## Venomgland (Aug 12, 2017)

I hate it when people tell me my tarantulas are going to kill me.. Then they don't believe me when I tell them there has been no confirmed deaths from a tarantula bite.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## mconnachan (Aug 12, 2017)

Patherophis said:


> Is it pechiloteria in Italy?


Thanks - that was extremely helpful, more than I can say for others - not mentioning at names...hmmph

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Leila (Aug 12, 2017)

Oooh, I have one, you guys!!! But this is not my pet peeve; it belongs to another member here. Lol.

@Venom1080's biggest pet peeve is when people create threads in the wrong forum/subforum. :wideyed:

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 12, 2017)

Patherophis said:


> Is it pechiloteria in Italy?


"Uhm... u-uhm... mmm.." <-- think about Siegmeyer of Catarina voice when reading this, however, no

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## mconnachan (Aug 12, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> No
> 
> First because you aren't from England but from _Alba _ this is very important to point out for me... once I was in lovely Wales and a farmer said to me "Aren't you a stranger..." and me "well, yes, I'm Italian" and him "No, I mean... you are not from England, that's fine"
> 
> Second because I'm lazy (I'm reaching my 40, it's normal) third because I'm already here delivering "Extreme Wisdom" for free, so that would be asking too much


Perhaps, but we still speak English, well we try to, I've heard many times. people cannot understand what we as Scots are saying, your reply was rather rude - TBH, also your post didn't make any sense! Welsh, Alba, ????

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 12, 2017)

mconnachan said:


> Perhaps, but we still speak English, well we try to, I've heard many times. people cannot understand what we as Scots are saying, your reply was rather rude - TBH


Well, the better (and IMO only) way for me would be to spell that in a video but I don't want to become a YT or else 'supastah'. 
I'm happy to remain Jon3800 agent when lawnmowers are discussed

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Patherophis (Aug 12, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> "Uhm... u-uhm... mmm.." <-- think about Siegmeyer of Catarina voice when reading this, however, no


Thanks   Now I am totaly confused

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Tenevanica (Aug 12, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> I've always pronounced it Po-ech-ih-low-there-ee-uh


I pronounce it Peace-il-uh-there-ee-uh or similar. That's the correct zoological pronunciation, fight me. 

Also, @mconnachan, I'm intrigued by your "sad" rating on one of my posts. I'm curious as to why that subject material was "sad."


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 12, 2017)

Patherophis said:


> Thanks   Now I am totaly confused


Nothing that a couple of Corgon beer can't fix my friend

Reactions: Love 1 | Award 1


----------



## basin79 (Aug 13, 2017)

I almost never speak an inverts scientific name as I know I'll completely balls up the pronunciation. I just put their name in the video title/description or above a pic.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## miss moxie (Aug 13, 2017)

Tenevanica said:


> I pronounce it Peace-il-uh-there-ee-uh or similar. That's the correct zoological pronunciation, fight me.


I'll fight you, punk! They're called POKIES NOT PEACEIES!!! Peices are for Reeses, you filthy hippie communist.

Reactions: Funny 5 | Love 1 | Award 1


----------



## mconnachan (Aug 13, 2017)

Tenevanica said:


> Also, @mconnachan, I'm intrigued by your "sad" rating on one of my posts. I'm curious as to why that subject material was "sad."


That you have OCD tendencies, nothing malice my friend, I rated the post as "sad" because of the afore mentioned difficulties this must have in your daily life! No malice intended @Tenevanica

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boina (Aug 13, 2017)

Tenevanica said:


> I pronounce it Peace-il-uh-there-ee-uh or similar. That's the correct zoological pronunciation, fight me.


That's the correct _English_ zoological pronunciation. No German scientist will even understand what you are talking about. It's pronounced Poetsih-low-teria. And that's the correct zoological pronunciation . Btw. there is not or has ever been a "th" - sound in Latin. It's always "t".

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## mconnachan (Aug 13, 2017)

Tenevanica said:


> I pronounce it Peace-il-uh-there-ee-uh or similar.


Haha - Let's all just say "Pokie" that way all this bickering can stop, what a carry on over one, yes one freaking genus - Poecilotheria is it really that important for it to take over the whole thread - me thinks not!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## mconnachan (Aug 13, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Well, the better (and IMO only) way for me would be to spell that in a video but I don't want to become a YT or else 'supastah'.
> I'm happy to remain Jon3800 agent when lawnmowers are discussed


You wouldn't earn very much commission TBH - if he keeps his lawnmowers the way he does his tarantulas, they'll all be on the scrapheap, haha, along with your commission!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Patherophis (Aug 13, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> I've always pronounced it Po-ech-ih-low-there-ee-uh





Tenevanica said:


> I pronounce it Peace-il-uh-there-ee-uh or similar. That's the correct zoological pronunciation, fight me.


I got an idea, probably bad, but what about IPA?  
here is my try: /pe:tsɪlɒ-te:rɪa/


miss moxie said:


> I'll fight you, punk! They're called POKIES NOT PEACEIES!!! Peices are for Reeses, you filthy hippie communist.


Honestly I thought that they were pochees after first reading of Your transcription. 

To the original topic: When i asked my friend if she is not afraid of her new _P. metallica _(she had just NW terrestrials before) and she replied "Why? Is it venomous?"

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## mconnachan (Aug 13, 2017)

Patherophis said:


> I got an idea, probably bad, but what about IPA?
> here is my try: /pe:tsɪlɒ-te:rɪa/


That sounds - looks spot on, but what does IPA stand for?


Patherophis said:


> To the original topic: When i asked my friend if she is not afraid of her new _P. metallica _(she had just NW terrestrials before) and she replied "Why? Is it venomous?"


You should have replied "No it's poisonous, didn't you know?"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## spotropaicsav (Aug 13, 2017)

boina said:


> That's the correct _English_ zoological pronunciation. No German scientist will even understand what you are talking about. It's pronounced Poetsih-low-teria. And that's the correct zoological pronunciation . Btw. there is not or has ever been a "th" - sound in Latin. It's always "t".


Well I'm glad there are keepers from different countries on AB, otherwise we might not get the variety of insights. Also keeping Ts can vary so much from place to place in some ways, even the pet peeves haha One of my "pet peeves" is seeing keepers from other locations  that have easy access to specimens that I don't! I get envious!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Patherophis (Aug 13, 2017)

mconnachan said:


> That sounds - looks spot on, but what does IPA stand for?
> 
> You should have replied "No it's poisonous, didn't you know?"


International Phonetic Alphabet https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Help:IPA/English

 Unfortunately we have only one word for both venomous and poisonous in Slovak.


----------



## spotropaicsav (Aug 13, 2017)

spotropaicsav said:


> Well I'm glad there are keepers from different countries on AB, otherwise we might not get the variety of insights. Also keeping Ts can vary so much from place to place in some ways, even the pet peeves haha One of my "pet peeves" is seeing keepers from other locations  that have easy access to specimens that I don't! I get envious!


Not directed negatively @boina btw

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mconnachan (Aug 13, 2017)

Patherophis said:


> International Phonetic Alphabet https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Help:IPA/English
> As in Alpha, Bravo, Charlie, Delta, Echo, Foxtrot, etc.
> Unfortunately we have only one word for both venomous and poisonous in Slovak.


Ah I didn't know that, so how would you say something was poisonous rather than venomous? It would most likely be hard to explain in Slovak.


----------



## basin79 (Aug 13, 2017)

The only thing IPA stands for to me is Indian Pale Ale.

I could ruin a load of bottles too. I've got a raging thirst on.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6 | Funny 2


----------



## Patherophis (Aug 13, 2017)

mconnachan said:


> Ah I didn't know that, so how would you say something was poisonous rather than venomous? It would most likely be hard to explain in Slovak.


Interesting question, I have never thought about that. It is usually matter of context, for example if we are talking about scorpions, snakes, hymenoptrerans, ... or plants, chemicals, meat... I can imagine just few confusing cases, for example in some insect, then it tends to by said by more detailed sentence. as: "it inject venom/poison into its prey" "it releases poisonous/venomous luquid in defence" "it is very venomous/poisonous bug, it can even kill a cow if eaten"...

"As in Alpha, Bravo, Charlie, Delta, Echo, Foxtrot, etc." - what the hell ?


----------



## sasker (Aug 13, 2017)

Patherophis said:


> Unfortunately we have only one word for both venomous and poisonous in Slovak.


Same as in Dutch. So far it never really bothered me, though.



mconnachan said:


> Ah I didn't know that, so how would you say something was poisonous rather than venomous? It would most likely be hard to explain in Slovak.


Well, you don't make a difference between poisonous and venomous. In Dutch some toadstools and cobras are both 'giftig'. You will need to use a few more words to explain that something cannot be eaten because it is 'giftig' or that the bites of some animals are 'giftig'. How, how many native English speakers know the difference and how many people use the two words interchangeably, and how many words does one need to waste to explain the difference between the two to the ignorant. And by the way, if someone is knowledgeable enough to know the difference, they probably also know that mushrooms don't bite and that cobras don't excrete a poisonous slime from their skin

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MissHarlen (Aug 13, 2017)

Tenevanica said:


> I hate the poison and venom thing too, but I'm sorry to say that Tom has the correct pronunciation. I pronounce it that way too, so do the entomologists as my university, and every other time a "oe" is used in a Latin* word it's pronounced as "ee." (Think "coelom" or "_Coelocanth."_)
> 
> *Scientific Latin that is, Church Latin is a bit different.


Then do you say Psal-mo-pee-us? The oe dipthong tends to make the "oy"sound like in "soy" so I say Psal-mo-poy-us

I study classical Latin at my college and have a hard time adapting to scientific latin. Doesn't mean your way is wrong it's just not the way I like to pronounce things. Im sort of okay being the wrong once in this situation xD

In classical latin the oe dipthong almost always makes the oy sound because it was adapted from Greek. Like the word "proelium" is pronounced proy-lee-um. Of course this gets confused when you have the word "poeta" because that's pronounced po-ay-ta.

Tl;Dr latin is confusing and y'all can pronounce scientific names however you want


----------



## Misty Day (Aug 13, 2017)

When people thoroughly clean out a T's enclosure often for no good reason.

Also people not giving slings water dishes because "they'll drown."

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## keks (Aug 13, 2017)

Patherophis said:


> Unfortunately we have only one word for both venomous and poisonous in Slovak.


In German we also have only one word for venomous and poisonous.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1 | Funny 1


----------



## miss moxie (Aug 13, 2017)

Patherophis said:


> Honestly I thought that they were pochees after first reading of Your transcription.


Haha no, no you're thinking 'ch' as in 'church' but I mean 'ch' as in 'echo'. A hard C, not a soft one.

That would make them Po-eck-ies I suppose, but that's closer to pokies than 'po-cheese'.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## boina (Aug 13, 2017)

keks said:


> In German we also have only one word for venomous and poisonous.


Yep, everything is 'giftig', just like in Dutch

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 13, 2017)

boina said:


> Yep, everything is 'giftig', just like in Dutch


When in school as a teen we studied German 'umlaut' were able to drive me mad 

Dutch language is funny because they have that "double letters" rapture such words full of "aa" etc

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## keks (Aug 13, 2017)

boina said:


> Yep, everything is 'giftig', just like in Dutch


And we all know what it means and there are no misunderstandings ^^.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tenevanica (Aug 13, 2017)

mconnachan said:


> That you have OCD tendencies, nothing malice my friend, I rated the post as "sad" because of the afore mentioned difficulties this must have in your daily life! No malice intended @Tenevanica


I knew there was no malice intent, I was just curious as to why that was so sad. I have _a lot _of "problems," and the particular one I mentioned is one of the least of them. I have several mental disabilities/handicaps, and I don't want people to feel sad for me. I've got a good life, and I'm a perfectly functional member of society!  (Or maybe you're just trying to show empathy. You're just fine either way, thanks for entertaining my request for clarification, and thanks for acknowledging my struggle.



mconnachan said:


> Haha - Let's all just say "Pokie" that way all this bickering can stop, what a carry on over one, yes one freaking genus - Poecilotheria is it really that important for it to take over the whole thread - me thinks not!


It's really not. Pronunciations will vary person to person, and as long as people know what you're talking about no one's going to give you a hard time.



MissHarlen said:


> Then do you say Psal-mo-pee-us? The oe dipthong tends to make the "oy"sound like in "soy" so I say Psal-mo-poy-us
> 
> I study classical Latin at my college and have a hard time adapting to scientific latin. Doesn't mean your way is wrong it's just not the way I like to pronounce things. Im sort of okay being the wrong once in this situation xD


I say Psal-muh-pee-us. Again, as long as people know what you're talking about it's really not a big deal how you pronounce it.


----------



## Leila (Aug 13, 2017)

Aw man, the debate over proper Latin pronunciations has hijacked yet another thread. R.I.P.

(Pet peeve!)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tenevanica (Aug 13, 2017)

Leila said:


> Aw man, the debate over proper Latin pronunciations has hijacked yet another thread. R.I.P.
> 
> (Pet peeve!)


I did my best to put that debate to rest. Let's hope this can get back on track. (Though, this is a fun thread so I don't think it matters that much.)

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 13, 2017)

MissHarlen said:


> Then do you say Psal-mo-pee-us?


I say 'Psalmo-peus' but it's impossible for me to explain how I spell that without hearing me


----------



## keks (Aug 13, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> I say 'Psalmo-peus' but it's impossible for me to explain how I spell that without hearing me


Make a video ^^. 
(I spell it  Psalmo-po-e-us . )

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## miss moxie (Aug 13, 2017)

For me Psalmopoeus = Sal-muh-po-us

Oops are we off topic? Uh quick-- my biggest hobby pet peeve is that Europeans seem to have a better specimen selections than we do in America.

Phew. Saved it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## cold blood (Aug 13, 2017)

1.  *Humidity* and new people's drive to attain specific numbers.

2.  The term *birdeater*

3.  Skulls as hides...or for that matter, hides that are too big and roomy to actually be used as a hide.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6 | Funny 1


----------



## keks (Aug 13, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> For me Psalmopoeus = Sal-muh-po-us
> 
> Oops are we off topic? Uh quick-- my biggest hobby pet peeve is that Europeans seem to have a better specimen selections than we do in America.
> 
> Phew. Saved it.


Not always. You can easier get an Aphonopelma, some species are here very rare. And you have nice scorpions, and nice millipedes (scolopenders too, but they are [still] not my part).... ^^.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 13, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> my biggest hobby pet peeve is that Europeans seem to have a better specimen selections than we do in America.


Aw, but as a bit of solace you guys have all those _wunderbar _Petco/Petsmart and only God knows others

Reactions: Funny 3 | Lollipop 1


----------



## cold blood (Aug 13, 2017)

Oh yeah, handling, or the desire to handle...the desire to educate by handling IMO, its like teaching someone how to drive by showing them how to drive into a wall)....all solid

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 13, 2017)

keks said:


> Make a video ^^.


Nope, my Lady 

I'm very strict about privacy, the last thing I want is to hear an army of Ladies from all over the UE, that, out of my house, performs at midnight serenades like not even a Mariachi in full 'agave water'. Despite the fact that I would love to see said Ladies fighting for me (e.g hair pulling, screaming "Chris is mine!") I politely deny

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## keks (Aug 13, 2017)

What makes me crazy is  that people who like spiders, scorpions ect. automatically are branded as asocial. It is easier if you are a male, but females don't have to do this at all. Females have to keep the house clean, to cook and go shopping.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## miss moxie (Aug 13, 2017)

cold blood said:


> Oh yeah, handling, or the desire to handle...the desire to educate by handling IMO, its like teaching someone how to drive by showing them how to drive into a wall)....all solid


The ONLY thing I think is good about "education by handling" is showing arachnophobes that tarantulas aren't big, scary, bitey monsters.

But arachnophobes would be the first to flinch at a sudden movement and then bam goodbye tarantula. It's a double-sided sword. Sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't. Before I knew how delicate tarantulas were to drops/falls I held my brother's G. porteri and that's what helped cure my phobia and got me interested in the hobby. When it's good, it's very good. When it's bad, it's very bad.

Here's another peeve brought on by the conversation topic-- people who use live tarantulas to frighten people.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## miss moxie (Aug 13, 2017)

keks said:


> What makes me crazy is  that people who like spiders, scorpions ect. automatically are branded as asocial. It is easier if you are a male, but females don't have to do this at all. Females have to keep the house clean, to cook and go shopping.


Climb on chairs and shriek to escape a bug on the floor, etc, etc, etc...

I got mocked for being afraid of spiders, then I got mocked for collecting and liking spiders. Where is the justice?

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## keks (Aug 13, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Nope, my Lady
> 
> I'm very strict about privacy, the last thing I want is to hear an army of Ladies from all over the UE, that, out of my house, performs at midnight serenades like not even a Mariachi in full 'agave water'. Despite the fact that I would love to see said Ladies fighting for me (e.g hair pulling, screaming "Chris is mine!") I politely deny


I understand completely, I have bad imagine cinema of ladies in mud wrestling, crying out bad Italian words to their opponent . (Yes, I know some bad words in Italian ^^)

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Tenevanica (Aug 13, 2017)

keks said:


> Not always. You can easier get an Aphonopelma, some species are here very rare. And you have nice scorpions, and nice millipedes (scolopenders too, but they are [still] not my part).... ^^.


Perhaps there's some truth to the fact that species rarity goes both ways. For example I _adore _blue death-feigning beetles (_Asbolus verrucosus, _speaking of scientific names) and I love to show them off. You have no clue how many Europeans have messaged me asking how I came across them. _A. verrucosus _is apparently like the holy grail of the European beetle hobby because they're so hard to come by. They don't really breed well in captivity, and since the US doesn't allow native animal exports all the ones found in other countries have been illegally exported. But this is a species you can buy for $10 in the US, very easy to come by. So there's something we US invertebrate enthusiasts have that people over the pond don't.

When I was big into insect keeping (before I started Ts) I wanted so badly to keep colonies of Phasmids. Some nice _Extatosoma tiaratum_ or _Phyllium sp. _would've been my dream. However, because they're potential crop pests they're illegal in the USA. I was (and still am) so envious of the European, Asian, and Australian keepers who could get them so easily. Something that drew me into Ts was the fact that they're 100% legal here in the US, so I knew that any species other countries had I could eventually get.

I realize very little of that was about tarantulas, but I think it was on topic enough in regards to a reply to be relevant.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 13, 2017)

keks said:


> I understand completely, I have bad imagine cinema of ladies in mud wrestling, crying out bad Italian words to their opponent . (Yes, I know some bad words in Italian ^^)


Ah ah, our "bad words" are among the best just like our collection of "bad words" against God, Saints etc a grandfather of my friend, when is pissed off, in his 90 (lol) still throw curses to the "Holy Virgin of Firenze" (Florence, for others). lol as if exists or existed more than one Jesus or Virgin Mary 

I love the fact that we add often a bit of geographically/regional area variations to that

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Patherophis (Aug 13, 2017)

All bans and restrictions of inverts.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## keks (Aug 13, 2017)

Tenevanica said:


> Perhaps there's some truth to the fact that species rarity goes both ways. For example I _adore _blue death-feigning beetles (_Asbolus verrucosus, _speaking of scientific names) and I love to show them off. You have no clue how many Europeans have messaged me asking how I came across them. _A. verrucosus _is apparently like the holy grail of the European beetle hobby because they're so hard to come by. They don't really breed well in captivity, and since the US doesn't allow native animal exports all the ones found in other countries have been illegally exported. But this is a species you can buy for $10 in the US, very easy to come by. So there's something we US invertebrate enthusiasts have that people over the pond don't.
> 
> When I was big into insect keeping (before I started Ts) I wanted so badly to keep colonies of Phasmids. Some nice _Extatosoma tiaratum_ or _Phyllium sp. _would've been my dream. However, because they're potential crop pests they're illegal in the USA. I was (and still am) so envious of the European, Asian, and Australian keepers who could get them so easily. Something that drew me into Ts was the fact that they're 100% legal here in the US, so I knew that any species other countries had I could eventually get.
> 
> I realize very little of that was about tarantulas, but I think it was on topic enough in regards to a reply to be relevant.


It is always the same thing: The cherries in the neighbors garden are ALWAYS much sweeter than the own one ^^.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Love 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 13, 2017)

keks said:


> It is always the same thing: The cherries in the neighbors garden are ALWAYS much sweeter than the own one ^^.


True! I love such old wise of once 

Like: "_l'erba del vicino è sempre più verde_" (more or less "neighbour/s grass is always more greener").

And: "_chi ha il pane non ha i denti_, _chi ha i denti non ha il pane_." 
(Amazing, means: "those with teeths doesn't have bread, those with bread doesn't have teeths." Ah ah).

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Hoops71 (Aug 13, 2017)

Mojo288 said:


> The only thing i see wrong there is the lack of full stop at the end....
> 
> Unnecessary handling, or feeding vertebrates because its cool....


Don't forget the question mark after 'can you believe that'. *Smug*. Meanwhile back at the ranch....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Moakmeister (Aug 13, 2017)

Mother ffffffff-

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kendricks (Aug 13, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> New people who come here, ask for advice, you give them sound advice, and then they begin to argue with you.


_Because wth do you know after all!?_
The expert at Petco said this Charanchula species can only thrive in a very large tank with enough sunlight and water provided by a sponge or water gel.

Looks like you still got much to learn!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Venom1080 (Aug 13, 2017)

Leila said:


> Oooh, I have one, you guys!!! But this is not my pet peeve; it belongs to another member here. Lol.
> 
> @Venom1080's biggest pet peeve is when people create threads in the wrong forum/subforum. :wideyed:


Lol oh yeah.. 
never got this alert

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tenevanica (Aug 13, 2017)

I've got another one!

People who refer to different species of tarantula as different "breeds." That's not really a pet peeve... It makes me want to punch my computer screen!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MetalMan2004 (Aug 13, 2017)

And how about those people who say "poeciletheria" wrong!   JUST KIDDING!

I'd say people who greatly overprice Ts.  The only reptile show I've been to had an AF gbb for like $250-275.  Just nuts.


----------



## Misty Day (Aug 13, 2017)

cold blood said:


> 1.  *Humidity* and new people's drive to attain specific numbers..


Totally agree, when I got my first T's a few years ago I also got a useless hydrometer and would panic when the numbers weren't "correct." Although this forum quickly educated me, my early days in the hobby still make me cringe so much. Ridiculous how much misinformation is out there about keeping T's.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## miss moxie (Aug 13, 2017)

Got another one. A new keeper getting their first tarantula and then acquiring a second tarantula very quickly afterwards without even learning how to properly care for the first.

Is there an emoji for 'feigning innocence'?  does that work?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## JoshDM020 (Aug 13, 2017)

MetalMan2004 said:


> AF gbb for like $250-275


I figured that was an average price. Dont think ive ever seen an AF for much less than that

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## keks (Aug 13, 2017)

MetalMan2004 said:


> I'd say people who greatly overprice Ts.  The only reptile show I've been to had an AF gbb for like $250-275.  Just nuts.


The prices in US are really crazy. I just researched for an adult female Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens. In Europe they sell it for 60/65 Euro :wideyed:.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## MetalMan2004 (Aug 13, 2017)

JoshDM020 said:


> I figured that was an average price. Dont think ive ever seen an AF for much less than that


I've seen them for $250 plenty of places but I've also seen them for $150 in plenty of places too.  The same show also had a G pulchripes AF for $300...


----------



## miss moxie (Aug 13, 2017)

keks said:


> The prices in US are really crazy. I just researched for an adult female Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens. In Europe they sell it for 60/65 Euro :wideyed:.


Who's cherries are sweeter now?!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Tenevanica (Aug 13, 2017)

MetalMan2004 said:


> I've also seen them for $150 in plenty of places too


Where are these places? That's a shockingly low number, I've seen AF GBBs go for $300+. I bought my 4.5" female for $200 and thought I was getting a decent deal!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MetalMan2004 (Aug 13, 2017)

Tenevanica said:


> Where are these places? That's a shockingly low number, I've seen AF GBBs go for $300+. I bought my 4.5" female for $200 and thought I was getting a decent deal!


I can't say that its any one place, but if you keep your eyes peeled you can see some really good deals every once in a while.  You have to look through the classifieds a lot though.

This was an anomaly but I got an AF gbb for $100 along with two other Ts from craigslist once.  Just gotta keep your eyes open and be ready to buy before the deal is gone.    Last weekend I was too slow and missed out on one myself...


----------



## Moakmeister (Aug 13, 2017)

MetalMan2004 said:


> I've seen them for $250 plenty of places but I've also seen them for $150 in plenty of places too.  The same show also had a G pulchripes AF for $300...


Yeah I remember that Repticon, we were there at the same time. Here's a picture of that G pulchripes


And here's the $245 GBB

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Sad 2


----------



## campj (Aug 13, 2017)

keks said:


> Females have to keep the house clean, to cook and go shopping.


Agree 100%, glad we're on the same page.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tenevanica (Aug 13, 2017)

MetalMan2004 said:


> I can't say that its any one place, but if you keep your eyes peeled you can see some really good deals every once in a while.  You have to look through the classifieds a lot though.
> 
> This was an anomaly but I got an AF gbb for $100 along with two other Ts from craigslist once.  Just gotta keep your eyes open and be ready to buy before the deal is gone.    Last weekend I was too slow and missed out on one myself...


Yeah, I suppose deals do pop up like that from sources like craigslist. Hell, my biggest tarantula buy was earlier this year from Craigslist. I got mature females of _B. smithi, C. lividum, _and _H. maculata; _an immature female _L. parahybana, _and immature males of _Avicularia rufa, _and _A. semanni _"blue color form." I got them with their respective enclosures, most of which were those Exo Terra front opening terrariums with the screen tops already replaced with drilled plexiglass. And guess what? I got it all for $150! That, my friend, is the kind of steals you'll find on the Internet. So, I guess it's not unheard of for a GBB to go that cheap. You just won't find them that cheap from a tarantula specific dealer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matoutou (Aug 13, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> Got another one. A new keeper getting their first tarantula and then acquiring a second tarantula very quickly afterwards without even learning how to properly care for the first.
> 
> Is there an emoji for 'feigning innocence'?  does that work?


Can you really blame them? I mean, how do you stop buying Ts exactly?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Aug 13, 2017)

Matoutou said:


> Can you really blame them? I mean, how do you stop buying Ts exactly?


It's not about buying ts. It's about learning basic tarantula keeping skills and knowledge before rushing off to buy new species.

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## checkmate (Aug 13, 2017)

basin79 said:


> Personally I absolutely detest the elitism of some tarantula keepers.


This. The other stuff is tolerable imo.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## keks (Aug 14, 2017)

campj said:


> Agree 100%, glad we're on the same page.


Dream on!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## keks (Aug 14, 2017)

You


miss moxie said:


> Who's cherries are sweeter now?!


You're right. 


(But you still have nice millipedes, nice scorpions, nice scolopenders [even if I don't want one atm], and nice tarantulas in the wild .)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sasker (Aug 14, 2017)

cold blood said:


> Skulls as hides


I quite like skulls in my tarantula enclosures. They add to the shock effect to any unsuspected guests who peer into my terrariums. Everybody knows that tarantulas or just creepy. I don't have tarantulas because they are interesting, but to impress and shock people who come over. 

One of my gripes is that some people enter arguments with the sole purpose of winning the debate rather than exchanging information/thoughts. They already decide that - for example - ICUs are very helpful and beneficial and no matter what anyone says they refuse to at least entertain the idea that they might be wrong. Even an 'agree to disagree' is out of the question.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## spotropaicsav (Aug 14, 2017)

keks said:


> It is always the same thing: The cherries in the neighbors garden are ALWAYS much sweeter than the own one ^^.


Yes yes or grass is always greener! Or Ts always bigger/more colorful haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Aug 14, 2017)

KezyGLA said:


> I hate the 'Look what I have' mentality.
> 
> Ps.  I hate nit-picking


Both the "p" and the "s" in "ps" should be capitalized.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 10 | Lollipop 1


----------



## OliverWhatever (Aug 14, 2017)

The way petshops keep their invertebrates. Burrowers kept on 1 cm of eco-earth with no hide, and 20 crickets running around, bug gel in their water bowl because "They just use it as a toilet if we put water in there. It's the same thing, really!" I've gotten into way too many arguments with the workers there over it, and I know that it's useless arguing with them, nothing hardly changes, but god damn it man, I just can't stand it. The second pet shop we have here is a bit better in this regard, giving their G.rosea room to burrow, but it's still kept in an arboreal setup.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## keks (Aug 14, 2017)

OliverWhatever said:


> The way petshops keep their invertebrates. Burrowers kept on 1 cm of eco-earth with no hide, and 20 crickets running around, bug gel in their water bowl because "They just use it as a toilet if we put water in there. It's the same thing, really!" I've gotten into way too many arguments with the workers there over it, and I know that it's useless arguing with them, nothing hardly changes, but god damn it man, I just can't stand it. The second pet shop we have here is a bit better in this regard, giving their G.rosea room to burrow, but it's still kept in an arboreal setup.


These are professionals!! They are always on the right side, don't you know that? Please understand this. You are only a customer. You know nothing.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## keks (Aug 14, 2017)

It drove me crazy when I finally found "Aphonopelma chalcodes" written on a deli cup (at a pet store), and then this poor thing inside was eaten by its prey during molt   .

Reactions: Sad 5


----------



## TRection (Aug 14, 2017)

1# The lack of *common sense* of newbies lately, for example "im going away for a couple days but i have no one to feed my T so it might starve, HELP!" or my favorite "does my T have to eat a new kind of diet because im moving to a different country" like wtf? 

2# It's been said already but i HATE it when people come here to get advice, and then right out of the gate become very defensive and argue with the people that they are asking help from in the first place -__- ... If you want the help then listen when its given, if you're hear to argue and act like you already know better then just bugger off.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## miss moxie (Aug 14, 2017)

TRection said:


> 2# It's been said already but i HATE it when people come here to get advice, and then right out of the gate become very defensive and argue with the people that they are asking help from in the first place -__- ... If you want the help then listen when its given, if you're hear to argue and act like you already know better then just bugger off.


I feel like there are predominately two scenarios when a new keeper comes to the forums:

*Keeper 1 *-- A new keeper comes here, not sure if what they're doing is correct and wanting to know what they might have to change so they are keeping their tarantula properly. They sincerely want to learn and improve.

*Keeper 2* -- A new keeper comes here, positive what they are doing is correct and post expecting people to agree with them and praise them for getting it so right on the first time. They're cocksure that no one will be able to find anything wrong with their set up.

When Keeper 1 has something pointed out to them that they need to change, they are happy to receive feedback so they are doing their best. When Keeper 2 has something pointed out to them that they need to change, they get mad because they "know they're right" so any suggestion is decidedly wrong.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Tenevanica (Aug 14, 2017)

keks said:


> It drove me crazy when I finally found "Aphonopelma chalcodes" written on a deli cup (at a pet store), and then this poor thing inside was eaten by its prey during molt   .


That my friend is why you remove food items before a molt!

And I suppose that we Americans that live in the natural ranges of tarantula species do take it for granted. I live within a two or three hour drive of 4 or 5 _Aphonopelma _species, yet I've only kept _A. semanni _and a MM _A. chalcodes. _The chalcodes was a gift, an uncle caught it in the wild for me while on a hunting trip in Arizona. Too bad it was a MM!

Now that I think about it, I might take a trip sometime and collect some female _Aphonopelma. _They'd be nice additons to my collection. Plus, _Aphonopelma marxi, _the only tarantula native to Colorado and a species I could collect within a 1.5 hour drive of my house, is a species I have yet to see in the hobby. If I can try my hand at breeding perhaps I could get them introduced!

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2


----------



## campj (Aug 14, 2017)

TRection said:


> 1# The lack of *common sense* of newbies lately, for example "im going away for a couple days but i have no one to feed my T so it might starve, HELP!" or my favorite "does my T have to eat a new kind of diet because im moving to a different country" like wtf?


Aren't you the guy who had thread after thread asking questions on very rudimentary, basic things (why isn't my spider moving for instance) since you got your one and only spider in the mail a couple months ago? Kind of like the pot calling the kettle black, eh?

Reactions: Disagree 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 14, 2017)

TRection said:


> It's been said already but i HATE it when people come here to get advice, and then right out of the gate become very defensive and argue with the people that they are asking help from in the first place -__-


Personally I love those, especially when their 'rage meter' reaches the Zenith. They are very funny to read and observe, yet they always fail into offering valid and original insults

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## TRection (Aug 14, 2017)

campj said:


> Aren't you the guy who had thread after thread asking questions on very rudimentary, basic things (why isn't my spider moving for instance) since you got your one and only spider in the mail a couple months ago? Kind of like the pot calling the kettle black, eh?


Not at all really, Yeah i have threads asking basic questions but they all have to do with T's care or enclosures setups, and my recent thread was about when do T's drink as my T had not come out since its rehouse. Im talking about common sense things that in no way would have anything to do with Ts. like the example i posted, how would YOU moving to a different country have anything to do with what a tarantula eats.


----------



## miss moxie (Aug 14, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Personally I love those, especially when their 'rage meter' reaches the Zenith. They are very funny to read and observe, yet they always fail into offering valid and original insults


I like to make wagers on how fast they go from "numb nuts" to "spitting insults and curses."

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Realevil1 (Aug 14, 2017)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## campj (Aug 14, 2017)

TRection said:


> Not at all really, Yeah i have threads asking basic questions but they all have to do with T's care or enclosures setups, and my recent thread was about when do T's drink as my T had not come out since its rehouse. Im talking about common sense things that in no way would have anything to do with Ts. like the example i posted, how would YOU moving to a different country have anything to do with what a tarantula eats.


It's just a matter of perspective. From where I sit, you've been asking some pretty straight up common sense questions since you got your spider.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TRection (Aug 14, 2017)

campj said:


> It's just a matter of perspective. From where I sit, you've been asking some pretty straight up common sense questions since you got your spider.


You're entitled to your opinion

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Realevil1 (Aug 14, 2017)

But on a serious note, my 2 biggest issues are tacky enclosure décor, and the lack of compassion for individuals new to a hobby. Perfect example is a person wants to get their first exotic animal at an upcoming show, knows almost nothing and decides to jump on a forum as a first source for info, and right away is met with ignorance and hostility. Now notice I'm not singling out any specific forum, but it does happen, EVERYWHERE. Wrong person, wrong time, wrong post , wrong comment. In the end that person that was looking for help decides to just use google as a care guide and we all know what the results look like.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## campj (Aug 14, 2017)

TRection said:


> You're entitled to your opinion


Hahaha well done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## keks (Aug 14, 2017)

Realevil1 said:


> But on a serious note, my 2 biggest issues are tacky enclosure décor, and the lack of compassion for individuals new to a hobby. Perfect example is a person wants to get their first exotic animal at an upcoming show, knows almost nothing and decides to jump on a forum as a first source for info, and right away is met with ignorance and hostility. Now notice I'm not singling out any specific forum, but it does happen, EVERYWHERE. Wrong person, wrong time, wrong post , wrong comment. In the end that person that was looking for help decides to just use google as a care guide and we all know what the results look like.


This is the reason why I am here and not in a German speaking forum. I read for a while without registration on several boards, but the most friendly board was this here. Here you get a polite answer for the stupidest question. The most German speaking boards are very rude. Sometimes you even get no usable answer for not stupid questions.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 14, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> I like to make wagers on how fast they go from "numb nuts" to "spitting insults and curses."


I don'y know jesus no freaking Christ, I'0m drunk... wbhat I cabn say don't know. You mean,. have you ever get a booze, a freaking biozev of I don't know, Italian liqupr? Yeah ok I'm done, I mean, almost in my 40, reaching death to liquors, but I mlove my brother ya know... what can I say? Don't drink, no drugs, reswpect traditionms. 

Aty least live sreaight, you know... no you cas 't you say? Well, pdaide the *Goddess*, nonetheless

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Funny 1 | Lollipop 1 | Clarification Please 1


----------



## miss moxie (Aug 14, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> I don'y know jesus no freaking Christ, I'0m drunk... wbhat I cabn say don't know. You mean,. have you ever get a booze, a freaking biozev of I don't know, Italian liqupr? Yeah ok I'm done, I mean, almost in my 40, reaching death to liquors, but I mlove my brother ya know... what can I say? Don't drink, no drugs, reswpect traditionms.
> 
> Aty least live sreaight, you know... no you cas 't you say? Well, pdaide the *Goddess*, nonetheless


 You should go to sleep! Night night.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 14, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> You should go to sleep! Night night.


Nah I fail to realize why, I mean, seriously? I mean, really? Ah c'mon, I'm freaking drunk becaise I'm a freaking happy man. I give a freaking damn to ev erything miss moxie (mocsi in Italian). I mean,. really.

u:u

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 14, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> You should go to sleep! Night night.


Sweety you need to know, I don't know, but I care about you sorwhat.. I meam, I don't know you, and that's obviously, but you look like a lovely funny person. I swear. Really. Much love

Reactions: Like 1 | Lollipop 2


----------



## Tenevanica (Aug 14, 2017)

@Chris LXXIX, go home, you're drunk. It's for your own good I promise!

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 14, 2017)

Tenevanica said:


> @Chris LXXIX, go home, you're drunk. It's for your own good I promise!


I promise to you that I have roaches in my garden. I mean... woew. Roaches. Can you see the truth, the verity? Can you?


----------



## miss moxie (Aug 14, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Sweety you need to know, I don't know, but I care about you sorwhat.. I meam, I don't know you, and that's obviously, but you look like a lovely funny person. I swear. Really. Much love


Thank you!  Go drink some water okay? Good night sweet prince, PBUH.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 14, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> Thank you!  Go drink some water okay? Good night sweet prince, PBUH.


Are you joking, I mean, no I don't think. It's hard to type, actually. Mah I don't know, almost at 40, water? Source of life? Probably, but I don't know. 

I mean what matter one moment is to remain calm and collected. Especially collected you know. 

Collected. With T's. Pet shops. Garbage they sell. New people that doesn't listebn? ah ah ah... I mean seriously.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 14, 2017)

Tenevanica said:


> @Chris LXXIX, go home, you're drunk. It's for your own good I promise!


Man I'm always drunk or high. How I managed to reach the Arachnoemperor rank for you without being drunk? C'mpn now

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tenevanica (Aug 14, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Man I'm always drunk or high. How I managed to reach the Arachnoemperor rank for you without being drunk? C'mpn now


That explains a lot actually. I guess I'll have to step up my game if I'm going get passed Arachnodemon. Then again, I just thought "arachnodemon" was another common name for _Pterinochilus murinus, _so reaching this rank was a huge eye opener for me.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 14, 2017)

Tenevanica said:


> That explains a lot actually. I guess I'll have to step up my game if I'm going get passed Arachnodemon. Then again, I just thought "arachnodemon" was another common name for _Pterinochilus murinus, _so reaching this rank was a huge eye opener for me.


I don't know Tenevanica my man. Do you have a brother, or a sister? If yes, youi love them? If yes it's all okm, and praise the *Goddess *and life would be batteer. I mean, the *Goddess*? Nurtured by this kind wind?

We are reaching the top,  uy friend from Colorado that loves bugs. I promise you that we will remain at the Top, educating others, always

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 14, 2017)

Tenevanica said:


> That explains a lot actually. I guess I'll have to step up my game if I'm going get passed Arachnodemon. Then again, I just thought "arachnodemon" was another common name for _Pterinochilus murinus, _so reaching this rank was a huge eye opener for me.


Ah, Tenevanica my friend, keep up your good work. This site *needs *people like you, I tell you this from old Italy. 
Promise me that you will continue to nurture the 'flame' for "bugs".

You are one of the few that, here, knows a lot about roaches, bugs in general and that can help... you are a diamond on that sense. 

I just throwed the hell on my _Lacoste _shoes the stuff I've drinked so you can trust me... for that (wise) drunk people never lie.

Now ain't I right? Ain't he (Chris LXXIX) right?

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Leila (Aug 14, 2017)



Reactions: Love 1


----------



## MetalMan2004 (Aug 14, 2017)

@Chris LXXIX you are always entertaining.

Another pet peave of mine is that I live in one of the largest cities in the US and we have ZERO stores that carry Ts regularly.  There used to be one but the owner retired and moved.  No matter I guess... It hasn't stopped me from buying plenty of Ts.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 14, 2017)

Leila said:


>


Umh... 'clarification please', mah I say, lovely Leila  

There's nothing to 'clarify'. I mean, wow, I'm drunk... freaking drunk. Still more 'serious' than someone housing a 'GBB' in a bucket without substrate and asking for advice he/she doesn't like to hear 

or '-,,-'

Reactions: Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 14, 2017)

MetalMan2004 said:


> @Chris LXXIX you are always entertaining


Ain't MetalMan2004 right? I mean, ain't he right?


----------



## Tenevanica (Aug 14, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Ah, Tenevanica my friend, keep up your good work. This site *needs *people like you, I tell you this from old Italy.
> Promise me that you will continue to nurture the 'flame' for "bugs".
> 
> You are one of the few that, here, knows a lot about roaches, bugs in general and that can help... you are a diamond on that sense.
> ...


Thanks, Chris, tha actually does mean a lot to me!  You entertain me daily when I visit these boards, so I'm glad you're around too!

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 14, 2017)

Tenevanica said:


> Thanks, Chris, tha actually does mean a lot to me!  You entertain me daily when I visit these boards, so I'm glad you're around too!


That's what you deserve, man 

I remember that you said to another user, roaches/bugs interested as well, to 'remain around'. I mean, to remain here. I hope you remain here.

Well, here T's & stuff we keep eat roaches, among other things... it's good to have a man interested in that, around. Really. I'm baffled that you didn't get the credit deserved my friend, and I'm baffled that should be a drunk man saying this (well, ain't anymore so drunk, throwed up a lot on my shoes)  eh eh eh :-s

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Leila (Aug 14, 2017)

@Chris LXXIX, you need clarification? Bah! I need _you _to clarify why you are telling other ladies on here that you love them? For shame...I thought your love for me was special, something classic like those old Italian romance movies...

Reactions: Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## Charlottesweb17 (Aug 14, 2017)

For sure trying to catch the bloody crickets to feed them with. The little buggers are so hard to catch with a pair of feeding tongs.
But worth it when the Ts hunt their prey down.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Clarification Please 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 14, 2017)

Leila said:


> @Chris LXXIX, you need clarification? Bah! I need _you _to clarify why you are telling other ladies on here that you love them? For shame...I thought your love for me was special, something classic like those old Italian romance movies...


I love you oriental sweety. But I also love Louisef, boina, Thistles, keks, Andrea82, CaseyK, crone etc I mean, I love you keeping T's Ladies living in every part of the world. I've just recently add miss moxie to that list 

I mean, I freaking love you T's Ladies equal, but all of you have a special spot on my heart... and this is one of the reasons I'm still here infesting/haunting this site (where I've managed to obtain a nice collection of, mostly advan, few AphonopelmaTX, strikes).

I love the rest, my male supporters, of course. I really care about "you", folks.

The rest is up to my Ego and my will to deliver 'Extreme Wisdom'. For free, uh


----------



## Leila (Aug 14, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> I love you sweety. But I also love Louisef, boina, Thistles, keks, Andrea82, CaseyK, crone etc I mean, I love you keeping T's Ladies living in every part of the world. I've just recently add miss moxie to that list
> 
> I mean, I freaking love you T's Ladies, and this is one of the reasons I'm still here infesting/haunting this site (where I've managed to obtain a nice collection of, mostly advan, few AphonopelmaTX, strikes).
> 
> ...


 I know, darling. I was only being playful.  (All of those ladies are very lovable!)

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 14, 2017)

Leila said:


> I know, darling. I was only being playful.  (All of those ladies are very lovable!)


 My Tennessee/Jordan lovely friend that looks Italian

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Stugy (Aug 14, 2017)

This is getting silly lol

Reactions: Love 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 14, 2017)

Stugy said:


> This is getting silly lol


No, son 

That's only part of my Iran/Hezbollah/North Korea/Putin Russia/Cuba/Italian _Nationalist Revolutionary _psychological warfare 

People like me (around the world) helped Trump reach da White House, after all

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Trenor (Aug 14, 2017)

Tenevanica said:


> No serious keeper uses common names! Also, I hate it when people don't write scientific binomials correctly. Only the genus name is capitalized! The species name is never capitalized! And, can you please write out the full genus at least once? A while back I was trying to figure out what a _C. elegans _was and I could only find info on a round worm! If they had simply written out Cyriocosmus it would've saved me so much time! Finally, the last one is minor, a scientific name should be italicized or underlined. I get why you wouldn't do this for conveniences sake on a forum, but it will makes me twitch a slight bit...


I literally just typed C.elegans + tarantula in to google and what do you reckon was the first link to pop? 
I personally don't bother with laying out a scientific name proper. It's not a big deal to me.
I use common names all the time when I'm not on here and sometime I use them on here. Guess I'm not a serious keeper. 

Just giving you a hard time man.

Reactions: Like 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Trenor (Aug 14, 2017)

For me this is a fun hobby and I like to help people with it. One my pet peeves is when people go out of their way to do things that turn others (especially new people) off from the hobby. So, I guess my biggest pet peeve is people that seem to go out of their way to make this hobby less fun.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 14, 2017)

Trenor said:


> For me this is a fun hobby and I like to help people with it. One my pet peeves is when people go out of their way to do things that turn others (especially new people) off from the hobby. So, I guess my biggest pet peeve is people that seem to go out of their way to make this hobby less fun.


Feel free to not believe me now Trenor my man, but, based upon my instinct and nothing else, you seem a good and honest man... IMO like one of Sam Peckinpah western characters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trenor (Aug 15, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Feel free to not believe me now Trenor my man, but, based upon my instinct and nothing else, you seem a good and honest man... IMO like one of Sam Peckinpah western characters


Haha, so which one of the Wild Bunch am I?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Aug 15, 2017)

keks said:


> What makes me crazy is  that people who like spiders, scorpions ect. automatically are branded as asocial.


People have been calling me weird and/or antisocial since I was a kid, so that reaction to my interest in spiders doesn't faze me.




miss moxie said:


> Is there an emoji for 'feigning innocence'?  does that work?


The halo emoji is often used that way.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## miss moxie (Aug 15, 2017)

Ungoliant said:


> People have been calling me weird and/or antisocial since I was a kid, so that reaction to my interest in spiders doesn't faze me.


Same. I was the "weird" kid. In first grade, I found this best friend's necklace that was ceramic and you painted both pieces and it was probably a nice little project you and your best friend are supposed to do together but I painted both pieces myself and surprised some girl I considered my best friend with one of the halves. She liked it and wore it but then at recess she had taken it off and I asked why and she told me she didn't want anyone else to know she was friends with me.

Kids can be so cruel.

I typically give zero flippity flops about the negative things people say about me, it's just pretty stupid that people can be so judgmental over something as silly as enjoying spiders. The heck?? How is my private hobby negatively affecting you-- or affecting you at ALL to be honest.

Then again we live in a world where hatred and ignorance runs more rampant than sincere love and understanding does.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## basin79 (Aug 15, 2017)

Charlottesweb17 said:


> For sure trying to catch the bloody crickets to feed them with. The little buggers are so hard to catch with a pair of feeding tongs.
> But worth it when the Ts hunt their prey down.


You catch your crickets with tongs???

Why not just catch them in your hands?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## sasker (Aug 15, 2017)

Realevil1 said:


> the lack of compassion for individuals new to a hobby


I see what you mean but I do not completely agree. Many new ones ask unnecessary questions or do 'stupid' things that could have been avoided if they took the time to gain some knowledge _before_ they bought their first tarantula.  I spent many hours browsing through the treads on this forum before I purchased my first spider, finding all the information I needed. I never had to start typical beginners question tread. Not because I am awesome and I can figure everything out myself, but because most questions have been asked - and answered - already.

There are many "before you post, read this" stickies and I think it is a sign of respect for the other members to avoid wasting time by asking questions that have been answered a long time before. Being a beginner is not an excuse to be lazy. 

I am impressed by the patience, respect and willingness to help beginners out that most members show.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ungoliant (Aug 15, 2017)

sasker said:


> There are many "before you post, read this" stickies and I think it is a sign of respect for the other members to avoid wasting time by asking questions that have been answered a long time before.


I think the excessive number of stickies contributes to their not being read.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## AusBugKid (Aug 15, 2017)

sasker said:


> I am impressed by the patience, respect and willingness to help beginners out that most members show.


I couldn't agree more. This board has been such a huge help to me for years, and so much of that is because, though it may be tiring to answer the same questions over and over again, someone inevitably comes through with a response. That or a link to a useful post at least


----------



## keks (Aug 15, 2017)

Ungoliant said:


> People have been calling me weird and/or antisocial since I was a kid, so that reaction to my interest in spiders doesn't faze me.


Me too. I always was different to the "others". But I although hate it because my childhood was terrible because of that, my parents tried to "heal" me from this "defamatory behavior". 



miss moxie said:


> Same. I was the "weird" kid. In first grade, I found this best friend's necklace that was ceramic and you painted both pieces and it was probably a nice little project you and your best friend are supposed to do together but I painted both pieces myself and surprised some girl I considered my best friend with one of the halves. She liked it and wore it but then at recess she had taken it off and I asked why and she told me she didn't want anyone else to know she was friends with me.
> 
> Kids can be so cruel.
> 
> ...


@miss moxie that is a bad experience.

What people think about me is not my problem, I learned to ignore their opinions. To have more than 2 children without a husband (I was divorced when my children were very young and raised them up all alone) is still a stigma here, and they let me feel it. First question always was: Are they from ONE man? Unfortunately yes, have they been from different men I had not this struggles with money. This one couldn't pay much aliments. We were really poor when I had no work. Also the most time. Nobody wants to give a single mom work. 
But it was a situation that was my fault, why have I got more than two children, I could have avoid this. 

I want to live in peace, I had sooo many troubles in the last years because of my health, I am too tired to struggle with stupid people. And I don't want to have the government in my flat again. They have absolutely no idea of my animals, they only know cows and pigs and chicken in slaughterhouses. I had this enjoyment one time. 

Apropos animal protecting law. Here in Austria they try to stop reptile/spider keeping in a very subtile way: They search through the trash container to find living feeder. In one they found a half dead, but still living cricket and this chain store was prohibited to sell living feeder anymore.

Reactions: Sad 1 | Award 1


----------



## Mila (Aug 15, 2017)

basin79 said:


> You catch your crickets with tongs???
> 
> Why not just catch them in your hands?


Because crickets/roaches are disgusting and I'm a clean freak who would die from an anxiety attack if one touched my skin

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## basin79 (Aug 15, 2017)

Mila said:


> Because crickets/roaches are disgusting and I'm a clean freak who would die from an anxiety attack if one touched my skin


If you pick them up and look at them you'd see they meticulous in their cleanliness.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## keks (Aug 15, 2017)

Mila said:


> Because crickets/roaches are disgusting and I'm a clean freak who would die from an anxiety attack if one touched my skin


Oh boy, you live a hard life. Catching a cricket with tweezers is an unnerving thing. I had to put one out of the enclosure of my C. versicolor .


----------



## Mila (Aug 15, 2017)

basin79 said:


> If you pick them up and look at them you'd see they meticulous in their cleanliness.


Doesn't change the fact they spend all day and night walking around in their own urine and poo. Spitting on yourself isn't cleaning either

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mila (Aug 15, 2017)

keks said:


> Oh boy, you live a hard life. Catching a cricket with tweezers is an unnerving thing. I had to put one out of the enclosure of my C. versicolor .


I blame my job for making me be a clean freak

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Trenor (Aug 15, 2017)

I usually put a lot of dubia into catch cup when feeding and use the long tongs to grab them out. It's a lot harder if the are in the bin though. I don't have a problem with touching them so it's not a big deal.

I've not tried to catch crickets with tongs though.


----------



## basin79 (Aug 15, 2017)

Trenor said:


> I've not tried to catch crickets with thongs though.


That can be really tricky. Especially if you're wearing the thong at the time.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Funny 9


----------



## miss moxie (Aug 15, 2017)

keks said:


> Me too. I always was different to the "others". But I although hate it because my childhood was terrible because of that, my parents tried to "heal" me from this "defamatory behavior".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That all sounds horrible and I'm so sorry you have to put up with that. People are idiots, keep doing what is best for you and your children and forget the rest. If there _is_ some divine judgment waiting for people at the end of the proverbial line, those feckless idiots will be the first to float into the void without rest or peace.

I gave you an award rating for dealing with them as long as you have.

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## Trenor (Aug 15, 2017)

basin79 said:


> That can be really tricky. Especially if you're wearing the thong at the time.


Yeah auto correct is fun.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## keks (Aug 15, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> That all sounds horrible and I'm so sorry you have to put up with that. People are idiots, keep doing what is best for you and your children and forget the rest. If there _is_ some divine judgment waiting for people at the end of the proverbial line, those feckless idiots will be the first to float into the void without rest or peace.
> 
> I gave you an award rating for dealing with them as long as you have.


I think the same. They will get what they deserve. 
Thanks ^^. I have now a calm life, my children are grown up and are good children and I may be proud of. I am pleased with my life and enjoy my animals .

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Realevil1 (Aug 15, 2017)

basin79 said:


> That can be really tricky. Especially if you're wearing the thong at the time.


Officially my new pet peeve. Guys who where thongs during feeding time. 
I could have gone without that thought thank you.


----------



## Venom1080 (Aug 15, 2017)

And I just remembered for some weird reason...
When your spiders are a day late.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Aug 15, 2017)

A word to the wise. If you prefer to wear a thong when working with your tarantulas...keep Old Worlds.

Reactions: Funny 7 | Optimistic 1


----------



## keks (Aug 15, 2017)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> A word to the wise. If you prefer to wear a thong when working with your tarantulas...keep Old Worlds.


The most important things should be safe even in thongs. Would be otherwise a little bit uncomfortable and painful feeling to wear this .


----------



## miss moxie (Aug 15, 2017)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> A word to the wise. If you prefer to wear a thong when working with your tarantulas...keep Old Worlds.


Are you thinking of Poec in a thong?


----------



## basin79 (Aug 15, 2017)

Realevil1 said:


> Officially my new pet peeve. Guys who where thongs during feeding time.
> I could have gone without that thought thank you.


If I'm wearing a thong to catch crickets I'm going all in.

"It rubs the lotion on its skin or it gets the hose again".

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nightstalker47 (Aug 15, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> Are you thinking of Poec in a thong?


I think he's referring to @gypsy cola who got his balls haired when he was doing maintenance in his underwear. Hence the OW reference. 


Trenor said:


> Yeah auto correct is fun.


But auto-correct only saves words you've previously used...someone has been talking thongs on their phone. It's incontrovertible.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## miss moxie (Aug 15, 2017)

Nightstalker47 said:


> I think he's referring to @gypsy cola who got his balls haired when he was doing maintenance in his underwear. Hence the OW reference.


Well mine is a bit of an inside joke but I had no idea someone's genitals got a dose of urticating hairs. PFFFFFFFFF. 

There's this little thing some people call natural selection.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Tenevanica (Aug 15, 2017)

Mila said:


> Because crickets/roaches are disgusting and I'm a clean freak who would die from an anxiety attack if one touched my skin


That's not at all accurate. I assure you that those insects (the roaches especially) are a hell of a lot cleaner than your kitchen sink for example. They are not disgusting animals. Dogs carry more harmful bacteria than a roach or cricket could ever dream of yet we have no problem with them. (I love dogs BTW, that was just for comparison.) Roaches especially like to keep themselves clean. They go through excessive grooming rituals whenever they can. They keep themselves as clean as possible; I think I read somewhere that there are actually some cockroach species that secrete antibacterial substances over their exoskeletons. (Can't remember which ones, but something makes me think it's _Gromphadorhina_.)

EDIT: In about 10 minutes of googling I haven't been able to substantiate the claim about antibacterial substance, so don't take that as 100% truth. It's possible what I read was incorrect.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## miss moxie (Aug 15, 2017)

Tenevanica said:


> That's not at all accurate. I assure you that those insects (the roaches especially) are a hell of a lot cleaner than your kitchen sink for example. They are not disgusting animals. Dogs carry more harmful bacteria than a roach or cricket could ever dream of yet we have no problem with them. (I love dogs BTW, that was just for comparison.) Roaches especially like to keep themselves clean. They go through excessive grooming rituals whenever they can. They love to keep themselves as clean as possible.


Yep. I've personally watched crickets groom themselves, much like a cat would. I mean there are plenty of reasons not to like crickets but to say they're filthy isn't totally accurate. I've also personally observed a decapitated cricket head continue to stay animated for so long after being cut from the body. It probably would have stayed animated even longer if the other crickets didn't come across it and begin to eat it..........

Yeah I'm not a huge fan of crickets.


----------



## Tenevanica (Aug 15, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> Yeah I'm not a huge fan of crickets.


Neither am I. I'm a roach guy all the way!

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Trenor (Aug 15, 2017)

Nightstalker47 said:


> I think he's referring to @gypsy cola who got his balls haired when he was doing maintenance in his underwear. Hence the OW reference.
> 
> But auto-correct only saves words you've previously used...someone has been talking thongs on their phone. It's incontrovertible.


I never said I hadn't type the word thong before. Just that I never used one to catch a cricket. 

On the right person I have no problems with thongs.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Aug 15, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> Well mine is a bit of an inside joke but I had no idea someone's genitals got a dose of urticating hairs. PFFFFFFFFF.
> 
> There's this little thing some people call natural selection.


It was a little bit from column "A", a little from column "B".

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## basin79 (Aug 15, 2017)

Trenor said:


> I never said I hadn't type the word thong before. Just that I never used one to catch a cricket.
> 
> On the right person I have no problems with thongs.


I hate them no matter. You know even on a gorgeous woman that string is sitting right on her sheriff's badge. And ain't no body got time for that.


----------



## sasker (Aug 15, 2017)

Mila said:


> Because crickets/roaches are disgusting and I'm a clean freak who would die from an anxiety attack if one touched my skin


There is this amazing new product I recently learned about in case something disgusting touched your skin. It's called 'soap' and it's not expensive!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## miss moxie (Aug 15, 2017)

basin79 said:


> I hate them no matter. You know even on a gorgeous woman that string is sitting right on her sheriff's badge. And ain't no body got time for that.


Just so you know, crickets prefer leopard print thongs and cockroaches prefer velour thongs. Mmm, velour...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mila (Aug 15, 2017)

sasker said:


> There is this amazing new product I recently learned about in case something disgusting touched your skin. It's called 'soap' and it's not expensive!


I spend about 2 hours a day washing my hands lol I know what soap is haha it's just disgusting. Crawling in poop and urine all day. Don't even get me started on the little spike things on their legs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 15, 2017)

Mila said:


> Because crickets/roaches are disgusting and I'm a clean freak who would die from an anxiety attack if one touched my skin


Muahahah, you're funny 

That's one the best thing I've heard, recently :-s


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 15, 2017)

Mila said:


> I spend about 2 hours a day washing my hands


Same here!  there's even people that view that as kind of 'phobia' but I fail to realize how always having the hands clean can be one.

I'd hate the idea to touch 4K TV, Playstation Pro and other devices, my ancient stuff etc with filthy hands... I mean, there's people that eat pork ribs and something and they doesn't wash their hands correctly to the point that they could perform upholstery using, instead of glue, their hands


----------



## Tenevanica (Aug 15, 2017)

Mila said:


> I spend about 2 hours a day washing my hands lol I know what soap is haha it's just disgusting. Crawling in poop and urine all day. Don't even get me started on the little spike things on their legs


They tend to avoid areas of frass IME, so "crawling in their own urine" isn't exactly fair either. Again, insects tend to be pretty obsessed with cleanliness. (Which makes place from a survival standpoint seeing as they can inhabit some pretty dirty places.)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Venom1080 (Aug 15, 2017)

Some people will always view insects as gross, even if they're as clean as humans.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Mila (Aug 15, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Same here!  there's even people that view that as kind of 'phobia' but I fail to realize how always having the hands clean can be one.
> 
> I'd hate the idea to touch 4K TV, Playstation Pro and other devices, my ancient stuff etc with filthy hands... I mean, there's people that eat pork ribs and something and they doesn't wash their hands correctly to the point that they could perform upholstery using, instead of glue, their hands


I'm constantly washing my hands because it's a part of my job. I don't think people would want me poking about in their heart if they knew I'd touched a cockroach 3 hours ago and neither would I haha


----------



## Leila (Aug 15, 2017)

Nightstalker47 said:


> I think he's referring to @gypsy cola who got his balls haired when he was doing maintenance in his underwear. Hence the OW reference.
> 
> But auto-correct only saves words you've previously used...someone has been talking thongs on their phone. It's incontrovertible.


You beat me to it!! I totally thought of @gypsy cola here!  Uh..but..I do not think he was wearing undies, not even a thong...:wideyed:

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tenevanica (Aug 15, 2017)

Mila said:


> I'm constantly washing my hands because it's a part of my job. I don't think people would want me poking about in their heart if they knew I'd touched a cockroach 3 hours ago and neither would I haha


I'd much rather have a cockroach running around in my heart than an unwashed unprotected human hand, haha!

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## miss moxie (Aug 15, 2017)

Mila said:


> I'm constantly washing my hands because it's a part of my job. I don't think people would want me poking about in their heart if they knew I'd touched a cockroach 3 hours ago and neither would I haha


Definitely not! I would never want that! In fact when I had to get heart surgery at 18 it took a very long time to find a surgeon who had never wiped their own butt.

In the end, I think it was worth it. I just didn't want someone who had used their own hands to wipe their butts, playing around. It wasn't open heart or anything, they did it with laparoscopy but still!! You can't be too sure of these things.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MetalMan2004 (Aug 15, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> Yep. I've personally watched crickets groom themselves, much like a cat would. I mean there are plenty of reasons not to like crickets but to say they're filthy isn't totally accurate. I've also personally observed a decapitated cricket head continue to stay animated for so long after being cut from the body. It probably would have stayed animated even longer if the other crickets didn't come across it and begin to eat it..........
> 
> Yeah I'm not a huge fan of crickets.


They don't bother me but I am pretty astounded by some of their behavior. The other day I saw one walking around in my colony that was missinf its whole back half.  I went ahead and flushed that one down the toilet.  Weird thing is they have plenty of food.

Also I was feeding my little 1/4" slings with cricket legs the other day.  I had a pile of 15 legs and about half way through the process of feeding them all one of the cricket legs decided to wake up and start kicking again.  Crazy stuff.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## miss moxie (Aug 15, 2017)

MetalMan2004 said:


> They don't bother me but I am pretty astounded by some of their behavior. The other day I saw one walking around in my colony that was missinf its whole back half.  I went ahead and flushed that one down the toilet.  Weird thing is they have plenty of food.
> 
> Also I was feeding my little 1/4" slings with cricket legs the other day.  I had a pile of 15 legs and about half way through the process of feeding them all one of the cricket legs decided to wake up and start kicking again.  Crazy stuff.


I've had the back half of a cut in half cricket (sling feeding) jump straight into my face after having been cut up for a few minutes. They give me the creeps.


----------



## N1ghtFire (Aug 15, 2017)

I don't have any pet peeves with my tarantulas, only with the bugs I feed them and people when I tell them I am collecting tarantulas. At night time I can hear my dubia scratching around in their enclosure. Drives me crazy sometimes but they aren't allowed to be kept anywhere else in the house and I am unwilling to move them to the garage!

I HATE when I show someone a picture of my tarantulas or tell them about it and they say something along the lines of "I would kill that thing". It's fine if people don't like spiders, but don't tell someone you would like to kill their pet.  Rudeee.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mila (Aug 15, 2017)

Insects have these things called ganglions and are kinda little brains all over their bodies so when you chop an insect in half it's ganglions still work for a short while and will continue moving as if it was alive. It's why cockroaches abort their babies when you stand on them (don't stand on them)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tenevanica (Aug 15, 2017)

N1ghtFire said:


> I HATE when I show someone a picture of my tarantulas or tell them about it and they say something along the lines of "I would kill that thing". It's fine if people don't like spiders, but don't tell someone you would like to kill their pet.


That right there is the thing I hate the most. It boggles my mind as to why that's the first comment you'd make about someone's _pet. _Like, what if I said the same about your cat?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sasker (Aug 15, 2017)

N1ghtFire said:


> I HATE when I show someone a picture of my tarantulas or tell them about it and they say something along the lines of "I would kill that thing".


That never happened to me. Must be an 'American' thing to want to kill every living thing  I mean, not all Americans, of course. Or perhaps I am protected against ignorant statements because I only share information about my hobbies with the people I think are worth it to share personal information with. The worst response I received so far was from a close friend who said: "I think they are a bit creepy, but I understand why you find them interesting." 

One visitor thought I kept coffee in plastic boxes when she saw the coco fibre substrate from a distant

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## N1ghtFire (Aug 15, 2017)

sasker said:


> That never happened to me. Must be an 'American' thing to want to kill every living thing  I mean, not all Americans, of course. Or perhaps I am protected against ignorant statements because I only share information about my hobbies with the people I think are worth it to share personal information with. The worst response I received so far was from a close friend who said: "I think they are a bit creepy, but I understand why you find them interesting."
> 
> One visitor thought I kept coffee in plastic boxes when she saw the coco fibre substrate from a distant


I hear it often! It angers me. I have heard statements from my family mostly, and a few friends. Their first reaction to seeing a spider is to smash it. So they come into my room and feel it is okay to say things about smashing my pets after I tell them how fond I am of the little critters.


----------



## Tenevanica (Aug 15, 2017)

N1ghtFire said:


> I hear it often! It angers me. I have heard statements from my family mostly, and a few friends. Their first reaction to seeing a spider is to smash it. So they come into my room and feel it is okay to say things about smashing my pets after I tell them how fond I am of the little critters.


I've had people directly threaten my animals. Go as far as to tell them that I should make sure they don't get near them because they will kill them all the first opportunity they get.

Even if it's not specifically about my tarantulas, most of the time the first tarantula related thing someone tells me is about all the tarantulas they smashed on their mission trip to Belize, or about how they set the _Aphonopelma _they see in Arizona on fire with a DIY flamethrower made from sunscreen and a lighter. Like, why do people think this is an acceptable thing to say when I've just expressed how much I _love _tarantulas?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sad 1


----------



## Trenor (Aug 16, 2017)

sasker said:


> Must be an 'American' thing to want to kill every living thing  I mean, not all Americans, of course.


Clearly that's the case. What a rude unwarranted comment about people you don't even know. 

I've heard of plenty of people from other countries that have said they had that problem too.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## sasker (Aug 16, 2017)

N1ghtFire said:


> I have heard statements from my family mostly, and a few friends. Their first reaction to seeing a spider is to smash it. So they come into my room and feel it is okay to say things about smashing my pets after I tell them how fond I am of the little critters.





Tenevanica said:


> I've had people directly threaten my animals. Go as far as to tell them that I should make sure they don't get near them because they will kill them all the first opportunity they get.


I still have the feeling that this is a cultural thing more than anything else. I live in Bulgaria and people are not always very friendly to animals. However, they are respectful to other people, especially to the people that offer them hospitality. It is 'not done' to have a big mouth about what someone has in his house, whether you like it or not. I have never been to the US, but the impression I have from the Americans visiting Europe is that they can be quite rude and bad mannered sometimes. Again, not everyone is the same and I am no anthropologist, so I could be gravely mistaken.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## keks (Aug 16, 2017)

Tenevanica said:


> I've had people directly threaten my animals. Go as far as to tell them that I should make sure they don't get near them because they will kill them all the first opportunity they get.
> 
> Even if it's not specifically about my tarantulas, most of the time the first tarantula related thing someone tells me is about all the tarantulas they smashed on their mission trip to Belize, or about how they set the _Aphonopelma _they see in Arizona on fire with a DIY flamethrower made from sunscreen and a lighter. Like, why do people think this is an acceptable thing to say when I've just expressed how much I _love _tarantulas?


That's why I don't tell anyone that I keep spiders and invertebrates. It only makes stress.


----------



## sasker (Aug 16, 2017)

Trenor said:


> What a rude unwarranted comment about people you don't even know.


Sorry if my comment offended you. That was not my intention. I can only base my observations on the people I know and met. And on comments about people stamping on every critter they don't like or use home-made flame throwers to torch them. I can't remember meeting anyone in my life who admitted to doing such things. I am either lucky, or I have a different social circle/background than others. There are terrible people everywhere in the world. Unfortunately this crosses cultural borders.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## miss moxie (Aug 16, 2017)

With all this negativity going around, I would like to bring up something more positive. My nephew's mother (she never married my adopted brother so she's not really a sister-in-law) has since become more open to spiders after seeing mine and hearing about them from me. She still shudders and yelps if one of the bigger tarantulas is visible when she comes into my room but she leaves house spiders alone and no longer kills them.

Same with a friend of mine, her arachnophobia has calmed down quite a bit since I taught her more about spiders and tarantulas.

So it goes both ways-- ignorant jerk waffles who spout bigotry, and open minded people who respond positively to proper education.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 16, 2017)

Trenor said:


> I've heard of plenty of people from other countries that have said they had that problem too.


Ain't so sure that's always a problem my man. I mean, in the U.S, well, nation is huge and you T's guys are a lot so yes, I understand. 

But here in Italy? Well, screaming Ladies that hate spiders are the best ally of people like me:

"give those freaking spooderz to him, give those to him I've said!" 

And me "But... for free? I mean, can I offer you a coffee, at least?"

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## keks (Aug 16, 2017)

sasker said:


> I still have the feeling that this is a cultural thing more than anything else. I live in Bulgaria and people are not always very friendly to animals. However, they are respectful to other people, especially to the people that offer them hospitality. It is 'not done' to have a big mouth about what someone has in his house, whether you like it or not. I have never been to the US, but the impression I have from the Americans visiting Europe is that they can be quite rude and bad mannered sometimes. Again, not everyone is the same and I am no anthropologist, so I could be gravely mistaken.


This behavior is not only US-behavior. Here the people are very rude too. They can be very vicious when somebody is not on the mainstream. Like me for example. I am sure when they knew what I keep they would try to harass me til I move away. People can accept people who keep chameleons. But it is sick to keep spiders. This creatures are only good to be killed. People who keep spiders should be in a psychiatry hospital.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 16, 2017)

keks said:


> People who keep spiders should be in a psychiatry hospital.


Have you ever considered my Lady that maybe the 'hell' is outside and the lucky ones are those people inside such places, nurtured by sweet pills and such? 

I mean, from which kind of Italian place do you think I'm chatting with ya, now?

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## miss moxie (Aug 16, 2017)

Trenor said:


> Clearly that's the case. What a rude unwarranted comment about people you don't even know.
> 
> I've heard of plenty of people from other countries that have said they had that problem too.


As a born and raised citizen of the USA, I have to say Americans didn't have a peaceful origin story. We built our country on the bones and blood of an innocent race and to this day we still subjugate them and treat them with scarcely an ounce of respect.

But we aren't the only ones. Australia did/is doing the same thing to the aboriginals for example.

It has nothing to do with a certain group of people or nationality. The soil under your feet and it's location on Earth has nothing to do with whether you are a good person or a bad person. It is simply a trait of humanity. There are awful people and there are good people. That's it, it's just that simple.

Massacres have been happening ever since humankind realized that if someone had something they wanted, they could take it by killing or oppressing them.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Trenor (Aug 16, 2017)

N1ghtFire said:


> I hear it often! It angers me. I have heard statements from my family mostly, and a few friends. Their first reaction to seeing a spider is to smash it. So they come into my room and feel it is okay to say things about smashing my pets after I tell them how fond I am of the little critters.


It is common for people to relate to some animals better than others. It has a lot to do with how we relate to the animal. That's why people get upset when someone talks of clubing a baby seal. Though they don't get upset in the same way for a manatee cause they are not as cute an animal to us. The same with snakes and crawly bugs etc. It's that odd creepy feeling people get when they hear of things that look/move oddly that HP Lovcraft used to creep people out in his books.

When people are not used to a animal they will often react poorly to that animal. I mean you hand my any bug and I'm good. You slip one on my back and let it get all crawly before I realize it's there (or what it is) and I'm going to do what I need to to get it off.

My folks raise bees and I've been around them all my life. Wasps, bees, hornets etc fly around/land on me and it's no big deal. Most everyone I've met freeks out when a bee lands or flys around them. They aren't used to it and react with panic and spray and anger. It just in our nature.

I've kept exotic pets all my life. Everyone loves the sugar gliders but most people dislike the snakes. It's just the way it is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 16, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> As a born and raised citizen of the USA, I have to say Americans didn't have a peaceful origin story.


Oh well c'mon now  at least USA was able to change after that, and managed to become a of utmost peaceful nation 

For instance, I'm Italian (we aren't a so 'ruly' breed, on the other hand) and here U.S tourists are much loved, much much loved...  it's a sort of eternal battle for the first place with the Japanese about who's really the one that here easily end scammed and overpay stuff 

jok


----------



## keks (Aug 16, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> As a born and raised citizen of the USA, I have to say Americans didn't have a peaceful origin story. We built our country on the bones and blood of an innocent race and to this day we still subjugate them and treat them with scarcely an ounce of respect.
> 
> But we aren't the only ones. Australia did/is doing the same thing to the aboriginals for example.
> 
> ...


Europeans are not angels too. Thinking of the Holy Crusaders, Holy Office, some Dictators .... it is in every part of the world the same game.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sasker (Aug 16, 2017)

keks said:


> Europeans are not angels too. Thinking of the Holy Crusaders, Holy Office, some Dictators


Indeed. The English, the Spanish and the Dutch roamed the sea, conquering colonies, trading slaves. When you think about it, most Americans _are_ of European origin.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 16, 2017)

sasker said:


> When you think about, most Americans _are_ of European origin.


Well, you have a point, Sherlock

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Aug 16, 2017)

Tenevanica said:


> I'd much rather have a cockroach running around in my heart than an unwashed unprotected human hand, haha!


"Well, there's your problem."


----------



## Mila (Aug 16, 2017)

Tenevanica said:


> That right there is the thing I hate the most. It boggles my mind as to why that's the first comment you'd make about someone's _pet. _Like, what if I said the same about your cat?


I do say that about people's cats..... jk


----------



## Mila (Aug 16, 2017)

It seems that if you'd be considered attractive by 60%+ of society having a tarantula is cool and edgy if you're not that conventionally attractive you're the social outcast. Imagine if margot Robbie started posting cool videos of her handling tarantulas on instagram people would love it


----------



## ThisMeansWAR (Aug 16, 2017)

boina said:


> Yep, everything is 'giftig', just like in Dutch


Norway too! We only use the word "giftig"

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## keks (Aug 16, 2017)

ThisMeansWAR said:


> Norway too! We only use the word "giftig"


You really have the same word than we have in German language? That's cool!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ThisMeansWAR (Aug 16, 2017)

Trenor said:


> I usually put a lot of dubia into catch cup when feeding and use the long tongs to grab them out. It's a lot harder if the are in the bin though. I don't have a problem with touching them so it's not a big deal.


Then again, you're the Ed Gein of dubia-keepers. "Pop their heads!"

Reactions: Funny 2 | Love 1


----------



## ThisMeansWAR (Aug 16, 2017)

Leila said:


> You beat me to it!! I totally thought of @gypsy cola here!  Uh..but..I do not think he was wearing undies, not even a thong...:wideyed:


I wonder.... if you were to get your balls haired by a geniculata, would that be a "reverse brazilian" ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4 | Creative 1 | Award 1


----------



## Trenor (Aug 16, 2017)

ThisMeansWAR said:


> Then again, you're the Ed Gein of dubia-keepers. "Pop their heads!"


People have no problems with swatting a wasp so I'm not worse than those guys.


----------



## vespers (Aug 16, 2017)

I have a few, though several have already been mentioned by others.

But one of mine: When people say they want to try live plants in their enclosures, and they want to put tropical plants in with tarantulas that are xeric species (like Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens or some other dry habitat species.)

Another one: When people use neon-colored, crappy artificial aquarium plants as enclosure décor. These sometimes accompany the aforementioned tacky plastic skulls (or silly ceramic Buddha/Easter Island Head/tribal-whatever statues). It just looks terrible.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nightstalker47 (Aug 16, 2017)

Leila said:


> You beat me to it!! I totally thought of @gypsy cola here!  Uh..but..I do not think he was wearing undies, not even a thong...:wideyed:


Lmao that's even worse...now to get that image out of my head.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## miss moxie (Aug 16, 2017)

ThisMeansWAR said:


> I wonder.... if you were to get your balls haired by a geniculata, would that be a "reverse brazilian" ?


This is the worst pun I've ever heard.

& I named my cat Catrick Swayze.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ThisMeansWAR (Aug 16, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> This is the worst pun I've ever heard.
> 
> & I named my cat Catrick Swayze.


Thanks! That makes me kinda proud. I guess it would have been funnier if you had been around for the actual "Gypsy Cola and the Urticated Balls" episode.


----------



## miss moxie (Aug 16, 2017)

ThisMeansWAR said:


> Thanks! That makes me kinda proud. I guess it would have been funnier if you had been around for the actual "Gypsy Cola and the Urticated Balls" episode.


Trust me, I'm really sorry I missed it. I would have made as many inappropriate jokes within forum rules as possible.

"Well they let you know what they think of you. Now the ball is in your court."
"What a hairy situation to find oneself in."
"I've heard of jock itch but this isn't what I imagined the cause would be."

Etc, etc...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hyeniik (Aug 17, 2017)

When people ammidiatelly go like "ewwww, why would you keep soemthing like that. I´d kill it!" when I mention I have tarantulas at home. Like F off, okay? They are as valuable to me as your dumb cat is to you and I love them.

Or when people ask me, if they´re venomous, or if they bite. I can´t help but be passive aggresive and always just say "Every spider ever is venomous, and yes, they do bite, anything with teeth can bite."
Or when someone asks. "And is it defanged?" No, it´s not a snake, it would die without venom. 

I know some people can be uneducated in this, but questions "are they venomous" always get on my nerves the most.
Once, when I was hanging out with my date, my best friend and my date´s gang, one girl from the friend group asked "Oh, you have tarantulas? But they aren´t venomous, right?" And me with my best friend simultaneously said "Every spider is venomous." and then we just looked at eachother and laughed.

Or when someone goes "Oh, you keep tarantulas? But you´re a girl, isn´t that weird?" Excuse me, since when is it weird for ladies to keep tarantulas? Girl tarantula keepers are bad-ass!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Love 1


----------



## Leila (Aug 17, 2017)

@miss moxie: http://arachnoboards.com/threads/psa-please-wear-underwear-when-working-with-your-spiders.293867/
because it's too funny not to share

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Realevil1 (Aug 17, 2017)

Leila said:


> @miss moxie: http://arachnoboards.com/threads/psa-please-wear-underwear-when-working-with-your-spiders.293867/
> because it's too funny not to share



That is pure gold

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## miss moxie (Aug 17, 2017)

Leila said:


> @miss moxie: http://arachnoboards.com/threads/psa-please-wear-underwear-when-working-with-your-spiders.293867/
> because it's too funny not to share


He was lucky it was only a Brachy and not a stirmi.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Realevil1 (Aug 17, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> He was lucky it was only a Brachy and not a stirmi.


From what I hear, Nhandu are even worse.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 17, 2017)

Realevil1 said:


> From what I hear, Nhandu are even worse.


Well, "Nando" are always worst. In Italy 9 out of 10 if your nickname is "Nando" you are a drug dealer or sumthin.

"Hey, Nandoooooo"

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Venom1080 (Aug 17, 2017)

Realevil1 said:


> From what I hear, Nhandu are even worse.


Not IME .. not even close..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 17, 2017)

sasker said:


> I live in Bulgaria


Speaking of Bulgaria, I love your somewhat not mainstream, somewhat 'mysterious' (for the average European mainstream point of view) nation.

I also think there's a half Bulgarian, half Italian brat living in Varna (Bapha), a memento of when I visited your lovely nation u_u

Well if he's a male let's hope he will become the new Yordan Letchkov

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## boina (Aug 17, 2017)

Hyeniik said:


> When people ammidiatelly go like "ewwww, why would you keep soemthing like that. I´d kill it!" when I mention I have tarantulas at home.


I just don't understand it - I've never ever in all my years of tarantula keeping heard anything like that. I get a lot of "dumb" questions, like 'are they venomous/dangerous' or 'do you keep them all in one box', but everyone I know has been supportive (excepts my mother, but then she never is). Examples:
- my sister keeps pestering me to make care sheets for my tarantulas so she can take care of them in case I get sick
- my nephew picked up a tarantula (locally) for me because I couldn't make it and his girlfriend went with him and kept the box with the tarantula secure on her lap all the way back so the tarantula wouldn't bounce around and get hurt _even though she was scared_.
- my neighbor helped me move my book case to find my escaped G. pulchripes even though he's arachnophobic. He jumped 10 feet when we actually found it, _but he helped_!
- the very elderly and senile mother of my friend keeps trying to tell me that my tarantulas need more space and different food and all those things - I find that endearing, _because she cares _and her brain just doesn't work well enough any more to understand that that's not what tarantulas need.
- my other friend collects boxes for me - 'look, don't you think an arboreal could live well in this?'
- just another friend gave me a tarantula as a birthday present.
- My boss is telling everyone that stops by at work that I keep tarantulas because he thinks it makes me sound bad ass and creative and that that's important for a scientist.
- and so on.

I actually can't remember one single disparaging comment.

why is it so d... different for practically everyone else???

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## boina (Aug 17, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Speaking of Bulgaria, I love your somewhat not mainstream, somewhat 'mysterious' (for the average European mainstream point of view) nation.
> 
> I also think there's a half Bulgarian, half Italian brat living in Varna (Bapha), a memento of when I visited your lovely nation u_u
> 
> Well if he's a male let's hope he will become the new Yordan Letchkov


I really can't find one single emoji that would be fitting for this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 17, 2017)

boina said:


> I really can't find one single emoji that would be fitting for this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I think I have an half dozen of sons/daughter around Europe 

Wales, Bulgaria, Scotland... I'm trying at my best but I can't fix the fact that Europeans doesn't "breed" babies anymore, all alone (even if that's cool)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Aug 17, 2017)

boina said:


> I just don't understand it - I've never ever in all my years of tarantula keeping heard anything like that. I get a lot of "dumb" questions, like 'are they venomous/dangerous' or 'do you keep them all in one box', but everyone I know has been supportive (excepts my mother, but then she never is). Examples:
> - my sister keeps pestering me to make care sheets for my tarantulas so she can take care of them in case I get sick
> - my nephew picked up a tarantula (locally) for me because I couldn't make it and his girlfriend went with him and kept the box with the tarantula secure on her lap all the way back so the tarantula wouldn't bounce around and get hurt _even though she was scared_.
> - my neighbor helped me move my book case to find my escaped G. pulchripes even though he's arachnophobic. He jumped 10 feet when we actually found it, _but he helped_!
> ...


Sound like Germany is the place to be for a hobbyist.. it's nothing like that in "tolerant" "open-minded" Canada.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 17, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> Sound like Germany is the place to be for a hobbyist.. it's nothing like that in "tolerant" "open-minded" Canada.


Italy as well, to an extent 

Despite the fact that here T's were banned, in all honesty no one gave a .... I mean, parcels aren't so well checked, eh eh.

Plus, all the roaches you want... I even free my _B.dubia_ on the outside, sometimes, since they keep to breed like rabbits u_u


----------



## Venom1080 (Aug 17, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Italy as well, to an extent
> 
> Despite the fact that here T's were banned, in all honesty no one gave a .... I mean, parcels aren't so well checked, eh eh.
> 
> Plus, all the roaches you want... I even free my _B.dubia_ on the outside, sometimes since they keep to breed like rabbits u_u


Good to know there's more options

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## boina (Aug 17, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> Sound like Germany is the place to be for a hobbyist.. it's nothing like that in "tolerant" "open-minded" Canada.


Uh- or maybe I should put a 'sad' rating there... because it's sad if people are not supportive... changing it...


----------



## Venom1080 (Aug 17, 2017)

boina said:


> Uh- or maybe I should put a 'sad' rating there... because it's sad if people are not supportive... changing it...


No, that's okay. I meant it as a joke. I just hope family members start to realize the best gift they can get me is another spider.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 17, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> Good to know there's more options


Listen to me my friend  enjoy Canada, where people have moving heads like in 'South Park'. Plus Bryan Adams

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Aug 17, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Listen to me my friend  enjoy Canada, where people have moving heads like in 'South Park'. Plus Bryan Adams


I sure hope you guys can move your heads too!?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 17, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> I sure hope you guys can move your heads too!?


No, our head is always "blocked" for cheat insurance in fake car incident 

We move only the hands for make a good pizza or for massage well 0.1 

Or for kill someone or throw directly the trash in the street straight from the 4th or 5th floor: it's a championship here.

Canada? Pfffff  we are uber/ubah/dupah forward when it comes to the environment, I tell ya :-s

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SchubertHelm (Aug 17, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Plus Bryan Adams



Sincerely, GL

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## sasker (Aug 18, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> I love your somewhat not mainstream, somewhat 'mysterious' (for the average European mainstream point of view) nation.


Indeed! I am not from Bulgaria originally so I also enjoy the country like more of an outsider. It is definitely not mainstream and I am having a great time here 



boina said:


> I've never ever in all my years of tarantula keeping heard anything like that.


Me neither. Not in Bulgaria, nor in the Netherlands where I am originally from.



Venom1080 said:


> Sound like Germany is the place to be for a hobbyist.. it's nothing like that in "tolerant" "open-minded" Canada.


Germany, Italy, Bulgaria, the Netherlands... I think there is a pattern here  Come to Europe. It's a tarantula keepers paradise! 

EDIT: ...and tarantulas are affordable here. Just another bonus...

Reactions: Like 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## AusBugKid (Aug 18, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> Just so you know, crickets prefer leopard print thongs and cockroaches prefer velour thongs. Mmm, velour...


I know I'm a bit late to the thong party (sounds like my kinda friday) but I can't be the only one who read "mmm,  velour" in Zapp Brannigan's voice. 

On a more related note, my pet peeve is pet shops labeling every Australian T as "bird eating spider".

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ThisMeansWAR (Aug 18, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Plus Bryan Adams


Well now, the Canadian government has apologized for Bryan Adams on several occasions.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## sasker (Aug 18, 2017)

ThisMeansWAR said:


> Well now, the Canadian government has apologized for Bryan Adams on several occasions.


And for Céline Dion, if I am not mistaken.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## miss moxie (Aug 18, 2017)

AusBugKid said:


> I know I'm a bit late to the thong party (sounds like my kinda friday) but I can't be the only one who read "mmm,  velour" in Zapp Brannigan's voice.


That was the reference, yep.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Aug 18, 2017)

sasker said:


> Indeed! I am not from Bulgaria originally so I also enjoy the country like more of an outsider. It is definitely not mainstream and I am having a great time here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have family out there in GER(i think), Romania, and Yugoslavia, So it's probably one of those if I ever take the plunge.


----------



## Swede Baboon (Aug 20, 2017)

keks said:


> You really have the same word than we have in German language? That's cool!!


Swedish too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## keks (Aug 20, 2017)

Swede Baboon said:


> Swedish too


Very interesting, minimum three languages with the same word ^^.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 20, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> I have family out there in GER(i think), Romania, and *Yugoslavia*, So it's probably one of those if I ever take the plunge.


Excuse me my friend but Yugoslavia doesn't even exists anymore, unless you have a kinda 'time machine' like me... in fact I still live in _Lombardy_-_Venetia _Kingdom u_u


----------



## Venom1080 (Aug 20, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Excuse me my friend but Yugoslavia doesn't even exists anymore, unless you have a kinda 'time machine' like me... in fact I still live in _Lombardy_-_Venetia _Kingdom u_u


I.. did not know that. My family still just refers to it as Yugoslavia, or Yugo.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 20, 2017)

sasker said:


> Germany, *Italy*, Bulgaria, the Netherlands... I think there is a pattern here  Come to Europe. It's a tarantula keepers paradise!
> 
> EDIT: ...and tarantulas are affordable here. Just another bonus...


Mah... Italy not so much on that sense, still IMO better than certain things I've heard here like "roaches regulations" or other restrictions


----------

